# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Naša priča

## Pippi Longstocking

Pozdrav svima na Rodinom forumu.
Ja sam jedna od onih koja "izlazi iz  ormara". Naime, ovih dana je 6 mjeseci kako smo MM i ja postali  presretni roditelji neopisivo predivne bebice. Ono što nam je uskratila  priroda i medicina (5 IVF, svi ništa) omogućilo nam je društvo u kojem  živimo iusvojili smo djetešce.  Nakon godina borbe, nadanja, strepnji, razočaranja, boli, straha, sve  naše želje i ostvarile su se u jednom nestvarnom i prekrasnom času. Bez  obzira na neizrecivu sreću tog trenutka, jedinstvenom i posebnom  osjećaju u našim životima, nismo niti jedinstveni niti jedini, posebice  na ovom forumu. 

Razlog zbog kojeg sam se registrirala i odlučila  podijeliti svoje iskustvo jest u tome što sam dugo vremena upravo na  ovom forumu nalazila vrlo vrijedne informacije, utjehu, potvrdu svojih  razmišljanja i ispravak zvojih zabluda. Poznam vas gotovo sve u ovom  kutu cyber-svemira, pa je red da se i predstavim. U razgovoru s  nekolicinom posvojitelja shvatila sam da čine isto, čitaju, prate, puno  im znači, a nikad se nisu registrirali i javili. Pa i sad čitam  redovito. Već duže vrijeme me proganja osjećaj kako nisam fer, kako iz  prikrajka virim, hranim dušu objavljenim pričama, a svoju ne dijelim. A  možda će upravo naša priča donjeti nekome kakvu vrijednu informaciju,  pojačati nadu i utješiti u najmračnijim trenutcima malodušnosti na način  kako sam ja u takvim časovima nalazila utjehu upravo na ovim  stranicama. Činim to bez želje da bilo kome sugeriram ili mudrujem,  svaki je put drugačiji, ali svi idu istom cilju - obožavanom djetetu.

Trenutak odluke
Odluka  da krenemo u posvajanje nije nastala u jednom danu. Ona je nekako  oduvjek tu, ali trebalo joj je vremena da "sazori". Sklona sam  analiziranju svega i prilikom razmišljanja o posvajanju užasavala sam se  osoba iz czss, pribojavala njihova "podozriva oka" i stvarala mi je  izrazitu nelagodu pomisao kako će me netko procjenjivati, zavirivati u  kutke našeg doma. Smatrala sam izrazito nepravednim što ja moram nekome  dokazivati da sam dobar potencijalni roditelj, a tamo negdje neki ljudi  imaju djece k'o pljeve i za njih niti brinu, nit ih žele. Međutim  prizvala sam se k pameti, posebice u razgovoru s MM koji je puno  jednostavniji po tim (i raznim drugim pitanjima :Smile: . Iscrpljeni MPO-ima  (smatram da je iznimno teško, tj. nama je bilo nemoguće paralelno raditi  jedno i drugo) i učvršćeni u namjeri da (barem privremeno) odustajemo,  znajući u sebi da je to vjerojatno zauvijek (oboje 39+ u tom trenutku)  odlučili smo našu energiju usmjeriti posvojenju. I nakon te odluke  tjednima se nije događalo ništa. Mi odlučili i tako je to stalo.

Zamolba
Razgovarala  sam s prijateljima, tu i tamo, s dobrim poznanicima, s ljudima iz  okoline koji već imaju usvojenu djecu dok me na kraju jedna prijateljica  nije "pljusnula": napiši zamolbu i odi u czss i prestani kakati  (pretpostavljam da je to na ovom forumu primjerena zamjena za njene  riječi). I krenula ja tako pisati zamolbu. U našoj kuću ja obično pišem.  Ja sam vrlo dobra u pisanju. Napisala sam puno radova i nekoliko  poglavlja u knjigama. Učim i druge kako će pisati. Zamolbu sam pisala  dva mjeseca. Svaki dan. Običnu zamolbu za koju sam nakon pomna  razmišljanja odlučila da ne smije prelaziti jednu stranicu A4 jer je  neće nitko čitati, da mora biti emocionalno obojena, a ne smije biti  patetična i "ljigava". Mora govoriti puno o nama, a ne smije biti  japajakanje tj. mipamikanje u ovom slučaju, mora biti jako informativna,  a ne smije biti nabrajanje... I tako u nedogled. Danima. Ni makac od  početka. Strašno. MM bi me pitao: "... i? Kako ide Zamolba?" "Ide. Ako  imaš pametniju ideju, sjedi pa piši" 
Nakon svega, zamolba jest važna, ali nije potrebno dva mjeseca  :Coffee:   Ali, ponekad mislim da je sve to bilo potrebno kako bi se riješilo  točno ovako kako je danas. I konačno smo je poslali, tj. odnjeli  (definitivno bolje odnjeti). I uvjerili se tijekom postupka procjene da  su ljudi u czss dragi i ugodni, čak smo bili iznenađeni njihovom  podrškom i uvjerenošću da ćemo sigurno postati roditelji. I tako, nakon  uobičajenog postupka poslali i čuvenih 106 koverti i zamolbi. Sve sam  marke polizala, gorčinu u ustima osjećam ponekad još i danas. Pa zar  nije u ovoj zemlji taj sustav moguće urediti. Shvatila sam da u stvari  nitko u RH ne zna koliko točno parova čeka na posvojenje jer zbrajanje  svih zamolbi u svim centrima čini 106 zamolbi samo u našem slučaju. Ali,  to je tema za neku drugu raspravu.

Telefoniranje
Jedna od stvari zbog koje je upravo ovaj forum zaslužan za našu sreću  danas jest stav spram telefoniranja. U našem czss rečeno nam je, kad smo  ih pitali o tome, kako je telefoniranje centrima potpuno besmisleno.  Kako njih svakodnevno zovu ljudi iz cijele RH i kako oni nikad, baš  nikad, nisu dali informaciju telefonom, a kamo li se odlučili za neke  posvojitelje na temelju telefoniranja. Pitala sam to više puta. I   odgovor je bio isti. Koja pogrješka. A čitala sam ovaj forum u kojem svi  kažu kako je telefoniranje "standardni" postupak. Priznajem, dugo nismo  telfonirali. MM je smatrao kako ljudi u czss valjda znaju što govore.  Pitali smo u nekim drugim czss i oni su nam potvrdili da im je  telefoniranje besmisleno, uzaludno i da im je samo smetnja na poslu. Pa  smo mi čekali. Čak je u nekim negativnim odgovrima, kojih smo dobivali  tih dana hrpimice, pisalo nešto u stilu: ne zovite nas, mi ćemo zvati  vas ako ikad išta po tom pitanju bude... Zbog te smo informacije  izgubili puno vremena.

Mračna strana czss
Nedugo nakon što smo  poslali zamolbe posvuda, pozvali su nas iz jednog czss zbog jedne  djevojčice od 12 godina. Nismo u zamolbi stavili izrazito ograničenje  dobi, naveli smo da želimo mlađe dijete. Intimno sam jako željela sasvim  malu bebu. Ali, treba biti realan. Otišli smo razgovarati, teško nam je  bilo zamisliti nesretno dijete i reći mu, mi te nećemo jer imaš 12  godina jer te sustav nije bio u stanju "riješiti" 7 godina koliko se  "predmet" (kao da nije živi čovjek) povlačio po sudovima. :Evil or Very Mad:   Razgovor nam je bio težak i nekako mučan jer sam osjećala pritisak od  djelatnika czss koji su nam govorili kako mi sa svojim socijalnim,  psihološkim i materijanim statusom možemo "hendlati" takvo dijete. Kakva  je to izjava?! Mogu li ih kriviti? Hm, vjerojatno ne, oni žele riješiti  "slučaj" (možda je to malo bolji izraz nego "predmet"). 
Tada sam  shvatila kako mi, posvojitelji, nismo klijenti niti stranke czss-a. Naši  problemi nisu njihovi problemi. Naši problemi u najboljem su slučaju  rješenje njihovih problema - slučajeva djece na njihovoj skrbi. I tada  mi je bilo lakše u tom procesu jer nisam očekivala da imaju  "razumijevanje" za nas. I sve u najboljoj namjeri. Ali, nisu svi takvi. U  toj nam je, za nas strašnoj situaciji, pomogla psihologica iz našeg  czss-a koja nam je rekla da moramo mi sami odlučiti, ali nam je  objasnila da mi ne možemo nositi "krivnju" na sebi, da moramo  razmišljati o kvaliteti svog života tj. našeg zajedničkog s djetetom i  nakon posvojenja i kako nikako ne možemo ispraviti nepravdu svijeta. I  kako ona nakon naše opsežne evaluacije ne bi savjetovala da idemo u to  jer nam to nije bila želja. I tada smo odbili i učvrstili se u svojim  željama. Raščistili iskreno što želimo i krenuli dalje. Pokušat ćemo se  usredotočiti na dijetešce do tri godine. Znamo sve, ali to je naša  stvarna duboka želja. Još uvijek nismo telefonirali. I u tom centru su  nam rekli da je telefoniranje besmisleno. 
Kasnije smo u procesu  susretali s različitim ljudima u czss posvuda. Većinom divni, ali jedan  (veliki) dio neugodan, s visoka vas procjenjuju, bilo je čak i podsmjeha  glede našig godina (otvoreno su nam u nekoliko centara rekli da smo  prestari, a kad smo tražili da nam objasne prema kojem zakonu,  pravilniku ili drugom važećem aktu to tvrde, nisu imali odgovora nego su  nam čak otvoreno rekli da je to njihov osobni stav i da tako oni rade).  Bila sam očajna. Štošta se može učini, ali vratiti vrijeme nikad. Za  sve čekalice 39+: ne dajte se nikad pokolebati, nije istina da ste  prestari. Čak je u jednom trenutku nakon što smo dobili bebicu i išli se  pohvaliti i pozdraviti tete u našem czss jedna od tamo prisutnih je  rekla: "mislim da ste teško pogriješili, nećete fizički izdržati."  Ha-ha, što ti znaš, moja draga što ja mogu izdržati, meni je u zadnjem  ciklusu MPO punktirano na živo 28 stanica iz jajnika koji se nalazi  jakoooo daleko od mjesta na kojem bi trbao biti (ali i to je topic za  neku drugu raspravu), i to je fizički aspekt, a to što niti jedna nije  uspjela je sasvim drugi aspekt neopisive boli. Danas je svaki fizički  napor za naše dijete čista uživancija. 


Opet telefoniranje
I  tako vrijeme ide. Prolazi. Mi sve stariji, a moja slika iz sanjarenja s  djetešcem na rukama sve mi se čini bljeđa. I padnem u malodušnost. I  čitam forum na Rodi. I onda počinjem s MM ponovno razgovore o  telefoniranju. Napravim katalog svih centara sa svim informacijama,  pripadajućim tablicama, unesem sve poznate podatke o svima. I počinjem  kampanju. Mi moramo telefonirati. Ja, naime, imam takav posao da uistinu  ne mogu tlefonirati u jutranjim satima. MMu isto nije zgodno, ali se  lakše može prilagoditi. A i bolji je u kratkoj komunikaciji od mene, to  mu moram priznati (drugo baš i ne priznam). A on zapeo, opire se, pa  meni je to glupo, pa čula si što kažu i tako to... I natjerala ga ja, u  biti, muževe se na štošta dade natjerati  :Razz: .  I onda je krenulo. Nakon dvije godine čekanja i gubljenja vremena,  počele su se stvari nekako odmotavati. Otišli smo tu i tamo,  razgovarali, uvjeravali. Neki su razgovori bili ugodni, neki nisu. S  nekih sam htjela pobjeći, negdje sam se jedva suzdržavala da ne  izvrijeđam službenike czss. Neki su nam govorili, imamo nešto u  postupku, javite se za dva-tri mjeseca, nadaš se, ap ništa... Ali, sve  treba progutati. Nema druge. I telefonirati, telefonirati. Vrijeme  prolazi. MM je ispočetka to telefonirao preko volje i zbog mene (i zbog  foruma), kaže, svi ga glatko odbijaju, ali onda je "zagrizao". Jedan  prijatelj i kolega koji je vidio naš katalog, ostao je impresioniran,  rekao je "možda nećete dobiti dijete, ali možete dobiti akreditaciju za  postupak traženja djeteta" 

I onda odjednom - vatromet
Jedan običan dan nakon posla, navečer, uz tv, već pospani... MM: "ah, da, zvali su jutros iz czss iz Jednoggrada"  - Mooooliiim, ti mi to tek sad kažeš... - Ah, da, oprosti, imao sam  puno posla - Iiii?!?!?! - To su oni koje sam zvao pred dva mjeseca.  Uzeli su nas u obzir za dječaka od 2,5 godine - Ajme, sasvim sam budna  (bilo je to daleko najmlađe dijete o kojem smo razgovarali) - MM:"Idemo  na razgovor sljedeći tjedan". I tako mi otputovali u Jedangrad. I  razgovarali. Iscrpljeni prijašnjim razgovorima nismo se ničemu nadali. 

Međutim,  leptiri u trbuhu zvone na uzbunu. Tete su bile divne. Nikad ovakvog  razgovora. Opuštenog i iskrenog. Još je MM u trenutku opuštenosti rekao,  eto, željeli smo čitav život malu curicu, htio bih svoju princezu, ali i  mali dečko će biti super, preorijentirat ću se s barbika i vingsica na  drsove i autiće. Tete  ga blijedo gledaju. Smiju se. Poslije smo razmišljali da to nismo  trebali reći jer ako budu odlučivalie nijanse, možda se neće odlučiti za  one koji su više željeli curicu. I rekoše, javit će se za 6-7 dana  nakon što razgovaraju sa svim parovima u izboru i zvat će nas bez obzira  na odluku. Vozimo se u tišini. MM kaže, nećemo se nadati. Slažem se,  nećemo. I dalje u tišini razmišljam kako ću preurediti sobu za  dvogodišnjaka. MM šuti. Vozimo se. I najednom on kaže - ja mislim da mu  ipak treba staviti tepih (ja naime ne volim tepihe, nemamo ih u kući)  :Zaljubljen:  
Kako  je bilo čekati te dane, ne znam. Preživi se. Nadaš se, pa nada umre. Pa  se opet nadaš, pa sam tu nadu ubiješ, bolje sam nego da se tako velika i  krasna utopi u moru razočaranja negativnog odgovora. Ali, žilava je ta  Nada, baš žilava... 

I zvali su nas
Suze  mi teku i sad kad se sjetim. Zvoni. Ja se javljam. Glas s druge strane -  Dobro jutro. - Je li dobro, pitam. - Smjeh. Ne znam još. Trebamo vaše  dokumente iz vašeg czss, nešto je zapelo." Zovi czss. Gutaj bjes.  Ljubazno, samo ljubazno... Molim trebamo te i te dokumente. - Nije  moguće, tek sljedeći tjedan. - Molim vas, jako je važno, nemojte da  izgubimo šansu zbog administracije. - Je, da ali to se tako ne može (kao  da smo mi krivi za njihove puteve razmjene dokumenata). - Da, da,  ispričavam se (na čemu god) prihvaćam i krivicu ako teba, osobno ćemo  odnesti (500 km)... - Ajde, dobro, sad ćemo vidjeti." Ide dan, putuju  papiri. 21. stoljeće, a fax ostao bez tinte, sve ponovo. Na kraju radnog  dana ja na sastanku. Još ništa ne znam. MM dežura pored telefona. Mrzim  sve ljude u sobi. Mrš svi sa sastanka, ja moram do telefona. Napokon.  "Jesu li zvali? -  Jesu. - I što kažu? - Čuj, dugo je, najbolje da dođeš  kući pa ćemo pričati u miru. - Jesi li ti sasvim poludio, govori  čovječe!!! -  Sjedi. - Da ja sjednem? Na što da sjedem (galamim u  uredu), govori više. - Čuj, ne viči, i ja sjedim. - Ne pričaj mi  gluposti, kakvo sjedenje, govori, što su rekli. - Rekli su da su nas  izabrali. - Ajme. (dalje vatromet u gavi, Isuse dobri, je li moguće,  nakon svega... ipak sjednem) - Ali to nije sve... - Kako misliš nije sve  (već grcam). Pa što sad nije u redu?! - Polako, slušaj. Rekli su kako  smo im se svidjeli i kako smo rekli da bi malu curicu i kako, eto, baš u  ovom trenutku, od jučer, imaju jednu malu curicu od tri mjeseca za  posvojenje, pa ako hoćemo..." Sva je sreća da sam ipak sjedila. I da  nije bilo nikoga više u uredima. U stvari ne znam jesam li plakala ili  vrištala ili bila sasvim nijema. Znam samo da je sve bilo mokro oko  mene. Košmar. Bože, mala curica... Ah, a dječačić? Što s njim? Što s  tepihom? Protisnula sam samo - Jesi li možda pitao..." MM me prekinuo u  pola rečenice - Jesam, odmah, rekli su da ne može oboje, nisu vezani, a  ako ćemo mi uzeti curicu za dječaćića bi izabrali jedan isto tako krasan  par..."
 I što sad - pitam nakon par minuta vječnosti. - Nek  razmislimo pa nek dođemo za tri dana - Kakva crna tri dana (opet galamim  u uredu) idemo odmah sutra. 

Sutra
I otišli smo. I oni su nas čekali i rekli, znali smo da ćete doći pa smo dogovrili da je idete vidjeti. 
Ništa,  niakve riječi ne mogu opisati taj dan, taj sat, taj trenutak. Kad sam  podigla svoju kćer, a ona se nasmijala od uha do uha svojim bezzubim  osmjehom i onda se pripla uz mene i zaspala. Držala sam je satima,  utrnule su mi ruke, ramena, leđa... Nešto sam joj mumljala i zibala je, a  ona je mirno spavala. Netko me kuckao po ramenu, nudili su me kavom,  sokom. Ništa nikoga nisam čula, čudno su svi govorili tiho, samo su  micali ustima i smješili se. MM nije govorio. Obavio ju je rukama u mom  naručju i osjetila sam kako mu se ramena tresu. A mrvica je sasvim mirno  mljacnula i spavala dalje. Niz obrazić su joj tekle naše suze.

Eto,  ovaj je post vjerojatno predug. Ispričavam se svima kojima je predug i  dosadan. Ostavljam moderatorima da ga urede, prelome, izbrišu, kako god  odgovara pravilima. 

Nakon svega posve sam uvjerena kako duše  djece negdje na nebu biraju svoje roditelje. I naša je mrva izabrala  nas. Nismo je mogli roditi, čekala je dugo. A onda je našla način da  dođe svojoj mami i tati.
Mi nemamo više želja za sebe. Naše su sve  želje sada samo za nju, da uspije u životu, da bude sretna i da voli  sebe i druge onako kako mi volimo nju.
Pusa.

----------


## čokolada

Pipi, dobrodošla nam! Još sam u šoku od ljepote ove priče  :Heart: .
Sigurna sam da će mnogi štošta naučiti od vas!

----------


## klarakb

Pipi pročitala sam u trenu...prekrasna priča. Stvarno ulijeva nadu jer smo i mi 39+

još jednom čestitke predivnoj obitelji

----------


## ivica_k

Hvala što si podijelila vašu priču (i sreću) s nama :Heart:

----------


## yasmin

Prekrasna priča!
Uživajte!

----------


## Ninči

Sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala i suze su mi potekle! :Heart:  Uživajte u svojoj princezi!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Predivna priča, suze mi još teku, hvala što ste je podjelili s nama i puno sretnih trenutaka sa vašom djevojčicom :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Prekrasno!

----------


## MoMo

prekrasno vama i vasoj curici zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

predivna priča  :Heart:  




> Nakon svega posve sam uvjerena kako duše djece negdje na nebu biraju svoje roditelje.


prošla sam IVF i sve što uz njega ide, one jake psihičke i one slabije fizičke boli..i stoput sam si pomislila kako se neki od nas moraju malo "dokazivati" prije nego se maleni anđeli odluče sići.. ali najvažnije je da nam napokon dođu.

želim Vam predivan zajednički život  :Heart:

----------


## sne

i ja plačem i ridam na poslu, priča me je jako potresla.
i zbog one dvanaestogodišnje djevojčice, i zbog dječaka, i zbog bebe u tvom/vašem naručju.
hvala ti na njoj.
želim također, kao i sve ostale ovdje, sve najbolje.
želim vam jedan normalan, svakodnevni obiteljski život.

i da te uskoro čitamo na temama tipa : Upomoć, neće jesti/spavati/slušati .... jer to je svakodnevni obiteljski život.

i da možda u budućnosti, primjera je puno ovdje na forumu, vaša curica dobije brata ili sestru, bilo ponovo na isti način, bilo kroz mamin trbuh - jer čuda su moguća.

----------


## Mimah

:Heart:

----------


## adal

Predivna prica  :Heart: 
Cestitam vam i uzivajete bome ste zasluzili  :Klap:

----------


## rima11

Hvala ti na prekrasnoj priči......................... :Smile: 
Znam da ljubavi neće nedostajati, a malo sreće nije na odmet.......stoga želim vam puno, puno sreće!

----------


## Beti3

Počela sam plakati još kod tepiha i sad mi suze sreće teku. 

Predivna priča. Hvala ti na njoj.

----------


## Val

predivan post i prekrasna priča!
brižnim roditeljima i veseloj djevojčici želim da sreća potraje unedogled!!

----------


## josipa26

Predivna priča, čestitam vam na maloj srečici....nadam se da ću i ja doživjeti da jednom držim svoju bebicu u rukama...

----------


## srecica

:Heart:

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen: Prekrasno! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## valiant

kako je ovo vratilo vrijeme.. još uvijek mi teku suze, predivna, predivna priča!  :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

:Heart:  Plačem od tepiha dalje. Svu sreću vam želim.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Stalno ispočetka čitam!  :Very Happy: 
 Iako se nakon druge rečenice i "iz aviona" vidi spisateljski talent, sigurno  je osobni kontakt nadležne oborio sa stolca, a bebicu bi dobili taman da ste bili i +49.
Eto po stoti put recepta - upornost i dolazak u situaciju da proradi "kemija" između CZSS i posvojitelja.

Čestitam od srca na novom članu obitelji!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sirius

Prekrasna priča. Čestitam.   :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasno!!!! čestitam!!! i dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
da.. naravno da ridam suze, jel me dosta podsjetilo na nas i našu priču.. koliko god nevjerovatno zvuči ali nas su sa dosta podsmjeha gledali zboh naših -29.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Hvala svima na dobrim željama, dobrodošlici i gomili pozitivne enrgije  :Grin:  

Uistinu uživamo od tog dana nadalje u svakom času. Žalila bih za svakim danom koji prolazi kad sljedeći ne bi bio još zanimljiviji i ispunjeniji jer je mrva napravila nešto novo i otkrila još jedan djelić svijata. 
Kad pomislim samo kako je u onom trenu u Jednomgradu nestala sva tuga i kako se naš život nepovratno i zauvijek promijenio nabolje, obuzme me toplina. Eto, šaljem je svima koji se nadaju, posebno čekalicama. Meni se čini da je čekanje na posvojenje jedna vrst trudnoće. Osobita, ali sa svim simptomima kao i normalna trudnoća. Imaš mučnine, promjene raspoloženja, napade malodušnosti, straha, neopisive žarke nade... (Meni se nažalost i trbuh povećao u te dvije godine  :Laughing: ). Samo što za tu trudnoću ne znaš nikad koliko će trajati. A kao i u svakoj trudnoći nadaš se da će zvršiti dobro, prekrasnim porodom. Naša jest. I sasvim sam uvjerena da će i vaše, drage moje cure čekalice. A posebno za one iz kluba 39+ - nedajte se smesti.

@AriMali - ne mogu vjerovati da vam je netko predbacivao jer ste 29-!!! E, pa to je konačni dokaz da su ljudi, pa i oni u czss ipak samo ljudi s predrasudama, a ponekad i vrlo ograničenog mentalnog sklopa. 

@ Čokolada, hvala puno na dobrodošlici i pohvali "talenta". Pišem, nažalost skoro isključivo stručne i znanstvene tekstove zbog posla, međutim, možda je ovo trenutak da razmislim o povratku pričama (nekad davno kad sam imala vremena). Možda baš poput Astrid Lindgren (čiju Pipi obožavam) počenem zapisivati priče koje pričam i koje ću pričati svojoj djevojvojčici. Pa ako ona odluči da su dovoljno dobre, možda ih i podijelim i s drugima. Imam još nekoliko godina vremena da ih smislim  :Grin: 
I da, u pravu si, treba tete u czss "oboriti s nogu" u osobnom kontaktu i razgovoru. Opustiti se i biti svoj. Mnogi krasni ljudi, topli i duhoviti ukopaju se na razgovorima, pokušavajaći biti bolji i ljepši. Sami smo također tome nasjeli. I to ne ide. Moram priznati da negdje nije išlo niti biti prirodan u našem slučaju. A onda klikne, kako ti kažeš, dogodi se kemija. A znam da je to sve mrvino maslo. Sve je točno tako trebalo biti da ona dođe doma...

Napisat ću vam u sljedećem postu kako je to bilo. Mislim sad, dok se toga sjećam s ljubavlju, eh, da mi je biti muha na našem zidu tih dana, naplakala bih se i nasmijala za 10 života.

----------


## mare41

Koliko ljubavi i sreće......
Iskrene čestike!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## innu

Vaša priča je prekrasna, uživajte.... :Heart:

----------


## Lucas

> Počela sam plakati još kod tepiha i sad mi suze sreće teku. 
> 
> Predivna priča. Hvala ti na njoj.


  :Zaljubljen:   i ja...... 

želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta i veselim se tvojim daljnjim postovima!

----------


## ježić

Prekrasna priča!  :Heart: 

Uživajte u svojoj sreći!

----------


## Snekica

Prekrasna priča! Čekaj malo... ok... obrisala sam nešto mokro s tipkovnice... moje suze! Ovo mi tako daje vjetar u leđa da nemaš pojma! 
Sretna vam budućnost uz bezbroj novih divnih trenutaka s vašom princezom!  :Heart:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  predivno! 
uzivajte sa svojom mrvicom

----------


## Audrey

Još jedna kojoj suze kapaju po tipkovnici... Čestitam vam na vašoj princezi i uživajte!  :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

divna prica s jos divnijim krajem! i mene si  rasplakala!

Čestitam Vam od srca na vasoj princezi , uzivajte u svakoj minuti i sreci s njom. zaslužili ste je¨ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala na priči , prekrasna je, ulijeva nadu ...želim Vam puno sreće i prekrasnih trenutaka s vašom malom princezom :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gogica73

Prekrasno, cestitamo, zasluzili ste svu srecu sa vasom kcerkicom. Neka vam je ziva i zdrava i vi zajedno sa njom.
Svako dobro!

----------


## mala lunja

Čestitamo!! Uživajte!! Prekrasno !!

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga moja čitam i  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  predivna priča. 
Od srca vam želim sve najbolje.Poljubi mi malu lutkicu.
A za to stari ste, nećete moći fizički, nemam riječi, isto smo i mi čuli u par centara i to me tako ljutilo.

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Kako lijepa životna priča. Čestitke i znam da sada jako, jako uživate.

----------


## BOLEK

Hvala na prekrasnoj priči, užitak je bio čitati, a :Very Happy:  ubrzo će i Vaša princeza imati kikice kao Pipi

----------


## brane

OBOŽAVAM PRIČE OVOG PDF-a  :Very Happy: 

PREDIVNO

PREKRASNO

..................

----------


## ivanas

Prekrasna priča lijepo napisana, čestitke na vašoj sreći, još jedna od priča u nizu koja pokazuje da se upornost i trud isplate.

----------


## sildad

Šmrc. Čestitke od srca. Ja sam jedna od 39+ koja već pomalo gubi nadu, ali tvoja priča me ponovno ohrabrila.

----------


## Zorica

Svaka prica sa ovog podforuma me takne duboko u srce ali uz tvoju sam doslovce pocela da jecam  :Smile:  

Cestitke od srca!

----------


## Mury

Pippi, prekrasna priča!!! Tako me je dirnula da bih ovog trena podnjela zahtjev za posvajanje o kojem ionako intenzivno u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam, jer su mi skoro sve nade umrle da ćemo MM i ja ikada dobiti svoje biološko dijete :Sad: .
Uživajte draga u tom prekrasnom daru!!!

----------


## anamix

prekrasna priča. pustila sam suze zbog vas troje. želim vam sve najbolje  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tomita

divna priča! želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta!

----------


## Bodulica

Ova priča mi je tako uljepšala dan!

Čestitke na curici :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva71

Hvala da si podijelila svoju pricu, uzivala sam citajuci :Heart: , a i podsjeti me na vlastitu pricu cekanja - sto je zapravo uvijek lijepo, jer se podsjetimo koliko je imati dijete jedinstvena stvar, pa cak i onda kad smo vec postali "normalna" obitelj (cak i onda kad nas ne slusaju :Grin: ).

----------


## ina33

Da dosadno, da DOSADNO????... Čovječe, sva sreća da je waterproof make up. Prekrasna, prekrasna priča. Znaš pričati priče - to se odmah vidi  :Smile: .

To s telefoniranjem mi se, čini, najteže prelomiti svima. Tj. ta potreba da se radi "roadshow" po CZSS-ovima, iako to oni načelno odbijaju, ali nema drugog načina diferencijacije, unatoč super složenim molbama i ostalim stvarima.

Čestitam, od srca  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## pujica

predivno <3
nazivanje czss stvarno je mukotrpan i cesto obeshrabrujuc dio cijele price, ali se upornost uvijek isplati (mi smo dobili predivnog djecaka od 2,5 godine, ne vjerujem da je ovaj iz tvoje price, ali bitno je da svako dijete pronadje obitelj  :Wink:

----------


## andiko

Ajme, plaćem ko kišna godina. Čestitam od srca..blago malenoj na takvim roditeljima  :Heart:

----------


## minji otrok

Nemam riječi...  :Zaljubljen: 
Prelijepo...  :Heart: 

Uživajte jedni u drugima, a ti katkad svrati na ove stranice da nam uljepšaš dan svojim pričama  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

hvala...

----------


## emira

:Heart:  predivno  :Heart: 
uživajte...

----------


## eris

Meni definitivno najupečatljiviji podforum! Svaka vam čast svima, zaslužujete ovakve priče!

----------


## leonessa

Predivna, predivna priča, pippi dobrodošla :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

Ovo sam slučajno otvorila i nije mi žao, priča me dirnula do suza, ovo je nešto predivno...predivno, želim Vam puno sreče i ljubavi u životu sa vašom malom princezicom.. :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Hvala što si podijelila s nama priču. Pridružujem se podršci da nastaviš pisati.
U sličnoj smo situaciji kao vi na početku. Mi smo odlučili i tu stojimo. Iza nas je 5 stimuliranih postupaka.
Nadam se da ćeš nas počastiti još kojom istinitom pričom  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

prekrasno!!!!

----------


## Kayyya

o, mišica mala, kako je samo predivne roditelje izabrala  :Smile: 

neopisivo mi je drago što se dočekale..

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Hvala svima na riječima podrške i dobrim željama. Ovo je nastavak Naše priče  :Grin: 

Kad smo se samo donekle pribrali iz omaglice emocija, tj. MM se donekle pribrao, ja baš i ne, pitamo naše carice iz czss – što sad? Kad možemo uzeti mrvu? Skupite ove papire, kažu one, desetak raznih izvoda i potvrda i kad skupite javite se, mi ćemo dotad prirediti papire i onda možete po mrvu. Gledamo ih u nevjerici. Mi ćemo te papire skupiti za dan, dva. Onda ćete doći po mrvu za dan, dva. Bila je srijeda poslijepodne. MM je pogledao na sat. Vidim što mu prolazi kroz glavu. Svi pripadajući uredi u Našemgradu već su bili zatvoreni. Znači, danas se više ništa ne može. Sutra. To je bila jurnjava. Podijelili smo popis. Nismo izlazili iz raznih ureda dok nam nisu izdali dokumente. Jedino je sud ostao neosvojiv. – Potvrde o nekažnjavanju dobit ćete sutra, – kaže portir. – Gledajte, meni to treba danas, pa me, molim, pustite da razgovaram s onim tko je nadležan – govorim najljubaznijim glasom, a u očima mi scena kako ubijam portira i gazim preko njega da uđem u sud. Ne ide. Portir sam i imam moć – piše u njegovim očima. Može zatvoriti vrata i pozvati osiguranje, a onda bye-bye naša potvrda o nekažnjavanju (ako nas zatvore zbog napada na službenu osobu – neumoljivog portira na sudu). Dobro, nevoljko odustajem (bolje častan uzmak nego potpun poraz), onda sutra. U petak u podne imali smo sve. Zovemo czss u Jedangrad. Imamo sve, kažemo. Već?! Smiju se. Što li im je samo smiješno?! Dođite u utorak, kažu, i ponesite auto-sjedalicu za dijete od tri mjeseca. Svakako, hvala puno.  :Shock:  Kriste Bože, odakle nam auto-sjedalica za dijete od tri mjeseca!

Znači - u utorak. Tko li će izdržati do utorka. A opet, to znači subota, nedjelja i ponedjeljak za sve pripreme. Otkud početi?

Prvo, raščistiti posao. Usijani telefoni. Ne, nažalost neću ništa raditi dok budem na dopustu. Ne, neću moći, bit ću odsutna godinu dana, žao mi je (a uopće mi nije žao, lažem kao pas). Da, naglo se dogodilo, eto, ne će me biti pa ćete morati završiti sami, što se može, viša sila (o hvala ti viša silo, dragi Bože, svemire, sudbino...)  :Very Happy:  Juhuuuu, ti-dam-di-dum, prvi put u životu nije mi problem na poslu reći "ne!". Ne, ne želim i ne ću raditi dok budem na posvojiteljskom dopustu. Bit ću sa svojim djetetom. Nakon toliko godina, stvarno vrijeme samo za nas. 

Drugo, obavijestiti sve koje treba, sve koje volimo, sve koji nas vole. Usijani telefoni. Plačem, pričam po 17. put ispočetka. Suze radosnice s druge strane... Kako li je divno javljati lijepe vijesti, a kako je malo takvih prilika u životu. 

Zvoni telefon. MM. Izbezumljen. – Jesi li čula? – Što? – Pa u Jednomgradu je bila teška saobraćajka. – Pa? – Pa da nisu oni? – Ma daj budi normalan. Dok govorim, ledeni trnci, prsti lete po tipkovnici, crna kronika, saobraćajne nesreće, ne, nisu oni, ne odgovaraju opisu... O Bože, zbilja se treba sabrati.

Koliko se dugo ljudi opremaju za dijete. Mjesecima. Tjednima, u najgorem slučaju. A mi? Dva dana. Trgovine srećom rade vikendom, ali hvala Bogu na prijateljima s djecom koja su taman prerasla prvu opremu. Bar zbog toga nije loše biti zadnji s malim djetetom u društvu.  :Saint:  Vijest je planula kao požar u ljetnoj suši... Za pola dana naš je dnevni boravak izgledao kao prekrcajna stanica dječje opreme. Troja kolica. Dva krevetića, četiri sjedalice. Mislim da dijete od tri mjeseca ne sjedi. Čudesnih stvari, za neke nitko točno ne zna čemu služe. Kažu prijatelji, mi smo dobili, eto, novo je, nismo rabili. Pa čemu služi? Ne znaju, kažu, pokušajte vi, možda ste pametniji... Nađe se na sreću i auto-sjedalica.

Ponedjeljak navečer, potpuno iscrpljenje. Da autosjedalica?! Heh, bili smo opremljeni za sve uvjete od polarne zime do tropskog uragana i sve meteorološke kategorije između te dvije krajnosti i to u trajanju od najmanje 5-8 dana za barem 3-4 djece. Da uzmem ipak dvije kutije (kršitelj koda)a – vičem iz kuhinje – Uzmi svakako – dere se MM – i uzmi cijelu kutiju čaja, možda bude žedna. – I cijeli paket pelena, dvije termosice...Imamo li sve? – Imamo. –  Jesi li provjerio spisak koji nam je dala L. (L. će roditi za dva mjeseca i ima spisak stvari koje treba imati kući kad beba dođe iz rodilišta. Nije baš isto, ali poslužilo je). – Jesam, imamo sve osim tri stvari. – Ajme, pa što je to, kako li je promaklo? – To je za njegu pupka – Ajde dobro, to nam možda ne treba (u sebi mislim, pa ne bi propali da smo i to nabavili). – Ajmo sad lijepo odspavati pa da sutra budemo odmorni. - Ajmo. Spavanje? Ha-ha... 

Negdje duboko u noći: - Spavaš? – Ne, a ti? – Ne. – A jesi li vidio kako je krasna? – Jesam. Sad spavaj. – Spavam. Spavaj i ti. – A-ha. A jesi vidjela kako se smije?... O, najduža noći.

I osvanuo ipak utorak. Vedar, prekrasan, sunčan zimski dan. Nikad ga neću zaboraviti. Niti jedan trenutak.
Do Jednoggrada smo vozili dva i pol sata. Jesi li ti lud,– govorim – ne juri tako, hoćeš li da dijete izgubi oca i majku prije nego ih je dobilo...
Czss, formalnosti, potpisivanje, čestitke. Krenuli smo po nju. Naša mrva. Sad više ne plačem, ni ne smijem se, sad više nikog ne vidim, usredotočila sam se samo na nju. Upijam zadnje upute i detalje. Najvažnije stvari na svijetu. A ona se smijulji, znala sam, kaže, da ćete doći po mene dragi mama i tata moji...  :Zaljubljen: 
I gledam je i molim se. Hvala ti Bože. I molim se Tebi od tog časa i stalno, za nju, našu mrvu, za nas, za ženu koja ju je rodila, budi joj dobri Bože na pomoći i za krasne udomitelje koji su je čuvali dok mi nismo došli i plakali žalosni za njom na taj, nama najsretniji dan. Koliko li si života već takla i ostavila trag ljubavi, predivna moja kćeri, tako mala, tako nevina.

I krenuli smo. U novi život. Do kuće se s dragocjenim bićem koje spava mirno u sjedalici - jajetu, vozimo četiri sata. Po autocesti. 80 km/h. Jesi li ti lud, – govorim... Ne čuje se od buke šlepera koji nas prestižu. MM vozi kao po jajima. - Vidiš li ti ove luđake kako voze, – nadglasava on buku – ugrožavaju naše živote na cesti. Gdje li je sad policija?! – Kakva policija, što je tebi, ljudi voze daleko ispod ograničenja. Pritisni taj gas, umrijet ćemo i ja i dijete od iscrpljenosti, nećemo nikad doći kući...

Ali, došli smo. Sretno i presretni. A mrva je spavala cijelo vrijeme, hvala joj. Zvone telefoni, svi bi u posjetu, pršte savjeti. Polako, pustite nas da dišemo, da se ljubimo... Bake, djedovi, teta, nećaci i kuća puna neopisive radosti se napokon ispraznila. Ostali smo nas troje. Zauvijek.

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy:  divno!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## minji otrok

Pippi,
užitak je čitati tvoje postove  :Smile: 
Daj Bože svakome tko čeka ovakvu radost!

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

I mene je tvoja priča ostavila u suzama...
Prisjećam se dolaska našeg sina, tada starog 8,5 mj. Naš dnevni boravak je izgledao vrlo slično vašem, hrpetine robice, mašina pere punom parom, sve se slabo suši jer je 1. mj., ostatak opreme, otvaramo paket pelena da vidimo kako to čudo uživo izgleda...

Čestitam!!!!

----------


## eris

Ooo, PL, šta mi ovo radiš na poslu, ode mi šminka, već upadam u oči!! 
Uvijek sam nekako imala osjećaj da ta zaljubljenost u dijete se ne "rađa" rođenjem, već se "rađa" drugačije, kao da ti neko u dušu umetne dašak, stavi svjetlost, pročisti srce i samo ta krasota postoji za tebe, tada i od tada pa zauvijek. 
Uživajte, vas troje povezanih, suđenih, i dotaknutih tim čudom koje se "novi život" zove!

----------


## lexy

Prekrasna priča! Čestitam!!!

----------


## alec

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

kako lijepa priča...  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Svaki dan škicnem da vidim ima li nastavak, i evo ga, tu je, ajme, koje veselje čitati te... :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

:Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:   nemam riječi!!!! Suvišne su........

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Pippi, prekrasan nastavak! Daruj nam i treći i četvrti dio! Polako, iz dana u dan, vi se volite sve više i više!!! Ljubite se i mazite stalno! Uh... vaša me priča svaki put iznova raznježi!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Predivno, čudesno, čarobno!  :Smile:  
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Predivno te čitati, mogla bi jednom pretvoriti vašu priču u knjigu.  :Heart: 

Ovakve priče su mi omiljeno štivo, svaki put mi se vrate svi oni ludi osjećaji i uzbuđenje.

----------


## rima11

Meni je ova priča u ove ljetne dane k'o prava sapunica  (kad na žalost nema nekih većih događanja na forumu). Ovaj jedan je uljepšao ovo sparno ljeto!

----------


## Zdenka2

Pippi, čestitam i dobro došla u naše društvance!

----------


## Val

<3<3<3

----------


## Val

vidi se da fejsam-no comment!

draga, pipi, prekrasna je tvoja priča. uživajte u malom daru!  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

cestitam!!!!

----------


## Zorica

Predivan nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Ujutro sam se rano probudila. Svitalo je vedro jutro u veljači. Mrva je mirno spavala u svom novom krevetiću. Iskrala sam se do računala i napisala pismo svojim suradnicima na poslu. „Oproštajno“ na neko vrijeme. To pismo možda najbolje opisuje kako smo se osjećali nakon prve noći s mrvom, prepisujem ga u cijelosti:

_Dragi moji svi,__kao što vjerojatno znate od jučer se moj život zauvijek promijenio. U naš je dom ušetala, (zbog znanstvene korektnosti točnije je reći unesla se) mala svemirka koja je odlučila sići na Zemlju i nas odabrati za svoje roditelje (valjda zna što radi, a mi smo joj zahvalni do neba). Prekrasna je, savršena, smije se, jede i spava. S obzirom kako je iz druge galaksije o kojoj mi ne znamo ništa, predstoji nam dug put učenja, poput novog studija, samo što će ovaj, čini se trajati doživotno, a mrva će nam biti učiteljica života. Kao što i sami znate prvi je semestar na svakom studiju najteži. Stoga sam se ja ispisala iz svih drugih školskih i vanškolskih aktivnosti na neko vrijeme, a u njih, između ostalih, spadaju i naši sastanci i konzultacije. Iako, mislim da će mi moja učiteljica dopustiti da ih nastavim negdje na proljeće sljedeće godine._ _MM i ja se beskrajno veselimo novom studiju koji je započeo jučer i već smo naučili svašta. Primjerice da reklame lažu, jer pelene uopće ne drže kad se sasvim popiške, nego lijepo iz njih curi okolo, zatim da je duda jedna neobično važna stvar; jer kad učiteljica galami, a sita je i suha, problem je u dudi. Duže nam je trebalo da tu lekciju shvatimo jer su predavanja na stranom jeziku, koji se jako trudimo razumjeti, ali nam ne uspijeva uvijek. MM je dobar u teoriji, jedino mu praktični dio ide malo teže, a savladat će on to. Meni nekako ide, iako nije savršeno, ali sam za sada najbolja u razredu, što je dovoljno za ego. Stalno nam se u nastavu hoće miješati neki studenti s viših godina, ali se prave pametni i daju oprečne savjete, pa ih bolje i ne slušati, kako je to, uostalom (kako sam vam i uvijek govorila), slučaj na svim fakultetima, stariji studenti nisu baš najbolji izvor informacija. Iako, demonstratori dobro dođu, ali to su oni provjereni i pouzdani pa su nam od pomoći.__Nadalje, naučili smo se da će nam dan započinjati u 6, a završavati u 22. Prekrasno je što noću nema nastave, pa se po slobodnoj volji može gledati TV ili raditi na računalu, međutim to nikome iz našeg malog razreda jučer nije palo na pamet zbog posvemašnje iscrpljenosti pa su oba studenta odlučila isključiti telefone i u krevet čim je učiteljica zaspala._ _Ima i puno zbunjujućih čimbenika, npr. svaki kombinezonić se drugačije zakopčava što bitno otežava praktični dio nastave, ali tko nam je kriv kad smo prilikom brzinskog kupovanja školskog pribora više pažnje obratili izgledu, a ne funkciji. MM je odlučio da će se ubuduće zalagati za potpunu standardizaciju odjeće za bebe jer ovo – druker, patent, dugmić, čičak – totalni je nered.__Ali, presretni smo i mislimo da dobro učimo. Učiteljica nas često pohvali prekrasnim osmjehom od uha do uha. Učiteljica nam je inače krasna i najljepša od svih učiteljica (to je rezultat ankete provedene na svim studentima prve godine nakon prvog dana s odazivom 100% i njih 100% su posve suglasni), doduše nema zube i prilično je ćelava, ali nam je predivna i poput pravih učenika beznadno smo i zauvijek zaljubljeni u nju (gledamo je dok spava, slušamo kako diše, koga sanja...)._ _Glazbeni nam je jako važan predmet, to smo shvatili jer je učiteljica najzadovoljnija kad joj pjevamo pa ubrzano učimo pjesmice. MM je jazzer pa improvizira, a ja pjevam samo dvije kojih sam se sjetila, ali čini mi se da je to za sada sasvim dosta. MM od komercijalnih pjeva "Bila mama Kukunka, bio tata Taranta", učiteljici se sve sviđa, a ja mislim da je ta malo krvoločna, a i sumnjive znanstvene vrijednosti. Naime, u literaturi nije poznato da je krokodil nekoga živog nazad ispljunuo (posebice zbog vola pečenog), a i tko daje djetetu ime Ju-ju. Ne može se provjeriti niti na licu mjesta jer su u Egiptu neredi pa je do Nila nemoguće doći.__Vidite da nam je vrijeme jako ispunjeno, ima puno posla, a studij je tek započeo i to jučer oko 14 sati u Jednomgradu, prva je lekcija bila auto-škola – vožnja u novi život..._

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Hvala svima što čitate, hvala na podršci i dobrim željama, na dobrodošlici. Hvala na pohvalama za pisanje, Ivanas, i ti bi mogla knjigu napisati, svaka tu od nas. Hvala i na suzama, znam kakva su okusa te suze, to je sad za sve one koje sam ja proplakala čitajući vaše priče. Drago mi je ako sam nekome rasplamsala nadu, onako kako su je meni razbuktavale i hranile priče mama, a i tata (jćbt, pozdrav) koji su uspjeli u svojoj borbi za dijete. Što se daljnjih nastavaka Naše priče tiče, ne vjerujem da ću ih više puno pisati, vjerojatno bi postali krajnje dosadni i zbilja se pretvorili u sapunicu, jer nastavka je "obični život". Što ne znači da ću otići s Foruma, pa tek sam došla  :Grin: 

Nakon početne provale osjećaja i čuda koje nam se događalo, život nam se ponaša (kako li je divno Mak Dizdar davno rekao) poput rijeke. U našem slučaju, rijeke koja je probila branu pa divljom snagom navrla, srušila i isprala sve tuge i čežnje pred sobom i onda se razlila u pustu dolinu gdje teče tiho pretvorivši je u plodni raj duše. Tako ja to nekako vidim. 

Kad je mrva došla bili smo totalno izvan sebe, u euforiji od sreće. Ona je bila naša najveća želja, tako žarka i jaka, i koliko god smo je potiskivali (željeti sasvim malu djevojčicu u postojećoj konstelaciji posvajanja u nas, ravno je bahatoj drskosti) nije uspjela potamniti. Sjajila je negdje na dnu zdenca duše, ispod kamena, ne usudiš se je niti pogledati, ni kada si, noću, sam ispod popluna, a osjetiš je kako nekad grije, nekad peče. Skrivena, zlatna i moćna, a onda izbila u svoj svojoj snazi i ljepoti na svjetlo ostvarenja. Nakon euforije došlo je razdoblje tihe i potpune sreće. Kad smo se napokon uspjeli otrgnuti od općeg dojma njezinosti, počeli smo upoznavati stvarno biće, našu mrvu. Istinsku nju, malog čovjeka koji raste i razvija se, a mi smo za nju odgovorni njoj, sebi, Bogu, svijetu i svemiru. I u svemu tome u sebi našli potpuni radosni mir. I da, očito to nema veze s hormonima trudnoće

Dobili smo dijete u dobi kad više nismo (sasvim) mladi. Prije toga puno smo prošli, što poslom, što privatno, putovali, bili tu i tamo, radili, skupljali razna iskustva, prijatelji i poznanici su nam govorili kako nam je krasno i zanimljivo i kako nam zavide, a mi njima zavidjeli upravo na toj mirnoći svakodnevnice s djetetom koju sad proživljavamo s većim zadovoljstvom od bilo koje od naših avanturističkih putovanja i zgoda. Pa ima li ljepšeg nego, da je svaki dan isti, da se može sat navijati prema vremenu kad mrva spava, kad se budi, kada jede... Uživam upravo u toj predvidivosti i bezuvjetnoj ljubavi. Stalno joj tepamo – pojest ćemo te, nadmećemo se u djetinje glupim izjavama (MM trenutno vodi; prvo je rekao da će je cijelu pojesti, pa zajedno s haljinicom, pa još i s pelenama, pa zajedno s pokakanim pelenama i na kraju još i popiti vodu u kojoj se kupala...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Razvidno je da smo oboljeli od najgoreg oblika roditeljske bolesti, svjesni smo toga i u tome uživamo. Uredno smatramo kako je naše dijete najpametnije, „neobičnih“i „rijetkih“ osobitosti (primjerice smeđih očiju, zbilja nikad prije viđeno :Laughing: ), daleko naprednije od sve ostale djece njezine dobi iz okoline i šire. Prijatelje smo podijelili u dvije skupine: one koji se dovoljno dive našoj princezi i one koji nam više nisu prijatelji. S prijateljicama koje imaju djecu približne dobi vodim neviđeno zanimljive rasprave o nosiljkama, detergentima, pelenama, guzomastima i ostalim smrtno ozbiljnim temama na način i s ozbiljnošću spram kojih je obrana doktorata lakrdija. Medicinsku sestru koja mi cijepi mrvu potajno mrzim i imam je želju dobro pljusnuti kad zabije iglu u najdražu guzu, i to ja, kojoj je medicinska igla maltene kruh svagdašnji. 

Ponekad se bezobrazno cerimo onima koji nas pokušavaju upozoriti kako sve to nije primjereno. Posebice su mi nepoželjni oni koji mi govore kako je previše ljubimo, nosimo, mazimo i da je zdravo pustiti dijete da plače, da nije dobro što spava s nama u sobi, a i često s nama u krevetu, da je loše razmaziti djecu (kao da ih se može razmaziti ljubljenjem)... Takvima obično s najzabrinutijim izrazom lica preporučim da se jave u najbliži centar za psihološku pomoć zbog emocionalnih problema koje evidentno imaju. I još nikako ne razumijem one koji me stalno straše prijetnjom „vidjet ćeš!“. „Vidjet ćeš kad krenu zubi“ – krenuli su, pa što, obožavam svih sedam malih bisera, koliko ih sad ima pa čak i kad me ugrize za prst; „vidjet ćeš kad ne budete mogli spavati“ – ne spavam, pa što, ja sam ionako noćna ptica, ali eto, surfam, čitam, pišem po forumu dok moja mrva mirno spava. A kad se javi u snu, poletim uz stepenice k njoj govoreći s ljubavlju – evo mame, tu je mama..., pomilujem je i ona tad mirno spava dalje. Zar to da mi je teško? Vidjet ćeš, vidjet ćeš, govore, a ja nikako da „progledam“. Meni je divno. Moja mi je mrva dala svu mirnoću i spokoj, upravo onaj sasvim miran i prekrasan život u zelenoj dolini kakav mi ništa što sam u životu postigla i uspjela nije moglo pružiti. A nizašto se nisam niti borila tako predano i odlučno, teško i doslovno krvavo, prolazeći trnje poniženja, razočarenja, boli i odbijanja, a ostala tako uporna, kao za nju.


I na kraju, ima jedna zanimljiva zgoda koje se sad nekako često sjetim. Kad smo obilježavali 10. godišnjicu mature (Kriste, davno je bilo...), bila je to prva proslava nakon što smo se razišli iz srednje škole. Bili smo štreberski razred u štreberskoj školi i tada već mahom pozavršavali fakultete, a većina bila na zahuktalom putu napredovanja u karijeri. Prozivala nas je razrednica redom, a priče su išle manje-više jednako, završio/la sam fakultet, pa staž, upisao/la poslijediplomski, dobio specijalizaciju, usavršavam se u inozemstvu... Svega se nekoliko cura udalo, a još manje reklo, eto, imam dijete/djecu, oni su moj najveći uspjeh. Za one koje su to rekle mogao se osjetiti neizrečen komentar i poluprikriveno cerekanje „ne'š ti uspjeha“... Nije mi se to svidjelo ni tada, ali priznajem, nisam se zamarala u tom času. Kako krivo, Bože moj, kako krivo, o obijesna mladosti... Sad kad budem na sljedećoj godišnjici, jedva čekam da me prozove razrednica, pa da kažem, fućkajte sve, imam kćer, ona je moj najveći uspjeh. Sumnjam da će se itko zacerekati  :Wink: 

Pusa svim mamama i mamama čekalicama 
_
Ispričavam se na dugim postovima, evo, obećajem neću više (ovako dugo). Čoks, reži sve što je višak._  :Embarassed:

----------


## čokolada

:Grin:  da, da baš sam ih krenula prekrojiti i prepričati sažetak.




 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Mislim da je ovdje previše zainteresiranih za tijek vašeg studija, a da bi nas tako olako lišila tog užitka praćenja ...Ko će sad dočekati jel student popio vodu, koju je pjesmu studentica naučila i s kakvim je osmjehom Učiteljica to sve popratila.......
(hvala, hvala što nam pišeš i dijeliš svoju sreću (s) nama).

----------


## Mojca

Osmjeh blentavi i suzice vesele... oblačić sreće se stvori oko mene, dok čitam tvoje rečenice...  
Predivni ste... veselimo s izvještajima s nastavka studija.

----------


## Cannisa

Često svratim i čitam iznova priču, svaki puta me jednako raznježi....a sad vidim da ima i nastavak, juuupiiii...hvala od  :Heart:  , što nađeš vremena i s nama dijeliš svoje prekrasne trenutke
Pliz samo nastavi.....

----------


## Beti3

Svih vas potpisujem i voljela bih čitati još i još (i dužih).

----------


## ArI MaLi

o Bože!!! kako pogodiš svaku rjeć, svako slovo!!!! nevjerovatno!! tvoji postovi su pre pre pre kratki... želim još  :Very Happy: !!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> o Bože!!! kako pogodiš svaku rjeć, svako slovo!!!! nevjerovatno!! tvoji postovi su pre pre pre kratki... želim još !!


Baš sam se razmišljala šta da napišem, pa ću ovo samo debelo potpisati! 
Moja anegdota s godišnjice: svi se predstavljaju, svi redom, imaju djecu, netko ne spominje muža (ili ženu), neki u braku neki već razvedeni, dođe red na mene, pa kažem " ja djece nemam, ali zato imam muža  :Laughing: , na što su me pogledali u čudu, pa kad su skužili da nitko do mene nije spomenuo (van)bračnog partnera, redom su prasnuli u smijeh! Naravno bilo je komentara od "blago vama, ja spalim s moja dva hahara" do "pa šta čekate???". Neznaš koji je bolji... 
Nemoj da ti padne napamet da nam više ne pišeš ove predivne priče! To je tako lijepa zraka sunca ispod tmurnih oblaka, pogotovo nama koji smo u tome!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart: 

Što se tiče godišnjica mature, to bi mogao biti posebni topic i na posvajanju i na MPO  :Smile: 
Kod nas je ipak slučaj da jedini koji nije završio faks ne dolazi. Mi bez djece dođemo. Bezveze!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> da, da baš sam ih krenula prekrojiti i prepričati sažetak.


A i to se može. Napišeš samo: ljudi su posvojili dijete i sad bauljaju od sreće i pri tome svašta pričaju (pišu).  :Cool:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Svima koji čitaju i komentiraju hvala na riječima podrške, pohvale, dobrim željama i hvala Čoks što nije napisala – ne uzurpiraj forum tolikim tekstovima, otvori blog (a meni se ne piše blog, ja jako volim Rodin forum  :Very Happy: ). 
Čoks  :Zaljubljen: 
Svima veliko  :Heart:  i  :Love:  

  A kad me već vučete za jezik, odnosno pero, u ovom slučaju tipkovnicu (a teško žabu u vodu...), odlučila sam i dalje kad stignem (ne zamjerite ako me nema, imam puuuno nastave i zadaće na našem studiju) (o)pisati sličice iz mrvina i našeg života. 
Ali, evo obećajem – u postu od 100 riječi. 
Koliko ljubavi stane u 100 riječi – na vama je da prosudite.
 :Grin:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Jedno poslijepodne, nekoliko tjedana nakon što je mrva došla k nama, navratili su moji roditelji. Baka je inače „vlasnica” etabliranog „baka-servisa” i redoviti demonstrator na našem studiju. Mrva je već s veseljem prepoznaje. Dida, zbog obveza i posvemašnje gužve u nas, dolazi rjeđe. Otvorim vrata s mrvom na rukama, radoznalica viri – tko ide. Na vratima se dida prignuo, a mrva se, ugledavši ga, nasmijala glasno, prije nego li je stigao ispustiti jedan od onih buči-buči zvukova, uvjeren da bebe to vole. Iza dovratka smo čuli oduševljenu baku kad je uskliknula „Gle, prepoznaje te! Didu svog, jasno – pa nije krv voda!“ 

 :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Prekrasna prica!   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Istina, puno, puno ljubavi stane u 100 riječi...  :Zaljubljen:  ali to ipak nije razlog za tako male "doze".  :Smile:

----------


## Cocolina

predivna priča.
uživajte jer ste zaslužili.

 :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## Joe

pippi, divna priča, i stilski i sadržajno  :Heart: 

baš te lijepo čitati!

----------


## ms. ivy

uživam u svakom slovcu  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

ajme Pippi!!!!
vražji g.o.! tek sad sam te otkrila!

ČESTITAM! ČESTITAM! ČESTITAM i tebi i TM i vašoj maloj učiteljici na svima vama!!  :Heart: 

prekrasno te je čitati.... ali kriva si jer sam zalila radne papire suzama...

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Kako prekrasna priča... suze mi cure usred kancelarije....
Rijetki znaju tako zanimljivo prenijeti svoje osjećaje.
Pratimo razvoj situacije  :Smile:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Baš krasna priča, eto i ja sam se raspakala...

Čestitam!
Slijedeći put kada netko kaže da se dobre stvari ne događaju dobrim ljudima izvući ću tvoj priču.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Ljudi moji, kakve krasne riječi  :Love: 
Hvala vam puno,  :Heart:  sad ste i vi mene rasplakali...
Hvala i velika, velika  :Kiss: 
Evo, obećajem, pisat ću vam i dalje kako naša mala učiteljica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hada

Nisam članica "kluba" i slučajno sam naletjela na temu ali od sada vas redovito pratim :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Pippi mislim da je u današnjem jutarnjem tvoje pismo ili dio tvoga pisma. Sjetio sam se jer sam nedugo čitao tvoj post tu na forumu....  Bravo...

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Bez moga znanja i dopuštenja portal Jutarnjeg lista prekopirao je sadržaj teksta Naše priče, preuredio ga kako njima odgovara i objavio na svom portalu (ne znam je li i u tiskanom izdanju).

Kada sam ovdje objavila svoju priču, objavila sam je u javnost za sve one koji misle i osjećaju slično i koji se za svoje dijete još uvijek bore. Ne mislim da je naša priča "jako potresna" i nismo čekali 700 dana. Naša je priča lijepa i topla potpuno jednako kao i sve druge posvojiteljske priče, kao što sam i naglasila u njezinom uvodu na ovim stranicama, a od mnogih je daleko manje potresna, odnosno mi (MM i ja) ne vidimo po čemu je uopće potresna. 
Osoba koja je neovlašteno preuzela tekst (to se zove plagiranje i ravno je drskoj krađi) nije bila dovoljno angažirana da me kontaktira preko foruma ili na bilo koji drugi način nego je samo otuđila i izmjenila tekst na način da nije razvidno gdje je, kako i zašto objavljen i nigdje ne navodi izvor tog teksta.

Iako znam da je objavljivanjem na forumu naša priča postala javna, činjenica jest da sam je na forumu objavila - ja, vlastitim izborom. U Jutarnjem nisam i to me ljuti. Jako sam ponosna na svoju obitelj i mislim da da nas je zbilja blagoslovio dragi Bog s osobitom milošću i nikom to ne tajim. Da su me pitali, razmislila bih, možda bih i u dogovoru s Rodinim forumom objavila, anonimno da zaštitim svoju obitelj, ali to bi bila moja odluka. A ovako nije i osjećam se pokradeno.
I distnciram se od pretencioznih naslova i svih promjena koje su učinjene u tom tekstu.
I baš sam žalosna zbog toga. 
I toliko o najboljim namjerama (koje je vjerajotno imala i ta osoba koja je objvaila tekst)

Nekolicina prijatelja koja nas je prepoznala, javila se danas i rekla kako im je priča lijepa i kako je to super, a ja im objašnjavam da je to krađa i upućujem ih na original na forumu. Jedino to mogu. I da pročitaju moj drugi topc o predrasudama. Osim toga, ovog časa ne vidim što bih drugo mogla poduzeti.  :Sad: 
Pusa mojim forumašicama.

----------


## M@tt

> Bez moga znanja i dopuštenja portal Jutarnjeg lista prekopirao je sadržaj teksta Naše priče, preuredio ga kako njima odgovara i objavio na svom portalu (ne znam je li i u tiskanom izdanju).
> 
> Kada sam ovdje objavila svoju priču, objavila sam je u javnost za sve one koji misle i osjećaju slično i koji se za svoje dijete još uvijek bore. Ne mislim da je naša priča "jako potresna" i nismo čekali 700 dana. Naša je priča lijepa i topla potpuno jednako kao i sve druge posvojiteljske priče, kao što sam i naglasila u njezinom uvodu na ovim stranicama, a od mnogih je daleko manje potresna, odnosno mi (MM i ja) ne vidimo po čemu je uopće potresna. 
> Osoba koja je neovlašteno preuzela tekst (to se zove plagiranje i ravno je drskoj krađi) nije bila dovoljno angažirana da me kontaktira preko foruma ili na bilo koji drugi način nego je samo otuđila i izmjenila tekst na način da nije razvidno gdje je, kako i zašto objavljen i nigdje ne navodi izvor tog teksta.
> 
> Iako znam da je objavljivanjem na forumu naša priča postala javna, činjenica jest da sam je na forumu objavila - ja, vlastitim izborom. U Jutarnjem nisam i to me ljuti. Jako sam ponosna na svoju obitelj i mislim da da nas je zbilja blagoslovio dragi Bog s osobitom milošću i nikom to ne tajim. Da su me pitali, razmislila bih, možda bih i u dogovoru s Rodinim forumom objavila, anonimno da zaštitim svoju obitelj, ali to bi bila moja odluka. A ovako nije i osjećam se pokradeno.
> I distnciram se od pretencioznih naslova i svih promjena koje su učinjene u tom tekstu.
> I baš sam žalosna zbog toga. 
> I toliko o najboljim namjerama (koje je vjerajotno imala i ta osoba koja je objvaila tekst)
> ...


Je pipi i u tiskanom izadnju je isto... Baš sam pred pola sata to pisao tu.... Čudi me da nitko drugi nije primjetio to... Veliš uzeli bez pitanja tekst??? O pa to nije u redu onda.... Svašta si novinari dopuštaju.

----------


## M@tt

Ja mislim da se slobodno javiš u redakciju jutarnjeg lista i tražiš odgovorne za ovu krađu. Priča je odmah na prvoj stranici i tiskanog izdanja!!!

----------


## sildad

Potpuno razumijem tvoje osjećaje. Danas mi muž priča kako je pročitao priču o posvajanju u Jutarnjem i ja mu kažem da sam ja sličnu priču pročitala na forumu i onda mu dam da pročita tvoju priču sa foruma (ja tu u Jutarnjem nisam čitala) i on pročita i kaže, da to je ista osoba, ali se priča razlikuje u nekim detaljima. Onda pročitam ovo šta si sad napisala i doslovno pobjesnimo ja i muž, kad smo vidjeli da je to objavljeno bez tvog znanja i odobrenja. Ja bi svakako poduzela neke mjere, imaš pravo na to, jer to je krađa.

----------


## Gost

Baš sam te sad htjela pitati jel ono tvoja priča u jutarnjem , kad sad vidim da je .Na tvom mjestu obratila bih se uredništvu jer bez obzira što si ti to stavila na forum oni to ne smiju objaviti bez vaše dozvole .
Usput čestitam , priča je predivna !!

----------


## ježić

Ne možeš vjerovati!
Meni je ovo to više ironično, što je određeni broj ljudi s ovog foruma unatrag nekoliko dana pisalo pisma, uz jednu sasvim drugačiju temu, slali smo ih i na sve medije, između ostalog i Jutarnji list, svi se uredno i potpisali u pisma s namjerom da će ih i objaviti, a od svega toga nisu objavili ni slova.
Iako je tvoja priča zaista prekrasna, mogu razumijeti kako se osjećaš. Ja bih na tvojem mjestu u svakom slučaju zvala uredništvo i barem tražila objašnjenje.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Baš sam te sad htjela pitati jel ono tvoja priča u jutarnjem , kad sad vidim da je .Na tvom mjestu obratila bih se uredništvu jer bez obzira što si ti to stavila na forum oni to ne smiju objaviti bez vaše dozvole.


Slažem se. Ja bih se obratila uredništvu, ali i odvjetniku. To što si ti objavila priču na forumu ne ovlašćuje Jutarnji oglasnik da je preuzima i objavljuje. Svakako bih se obratila odvjetniku da provjerim je li to utuživo i postupila prema tome. Postoji nešto što se zove autorska prava, privatnost itd.

----------


## čokolada

Koma, koma! Nadam se da je utuživo i nadam se da ćeš ovo istjerati do kraja.

----------


## Forka

Prelijepa priča Pippi  :Heart: 

I opet moram zaključiti da je prežalosno to u što se naše novinarstvo pretvorilo  :Sad: 
Tuži, bez sustezanja.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Sad:  žao mi je što se loše osiječate.. nadam se da će se sve riješiti...  :Heart:

----------


## nina32

Ovo je primjer kako se jedna lijepa i topla priča pretvori u tužnu priču. Čisti neprofesionalizam na djelu. Pipi,  posavjetuj se  s pravnikom i tuži ih.

----------


## rujana

Žao mi je što te autorica nije kontaktirala. I što te rastužilo objavljivanje priče. Ne znam smijem li pa neka admini obrišu no na forumu.hr vodi se ista rasprava (mediji, topic Jutarnji list) pa možda tamo pronađeš odgovor što i kako dalje.

----------


## nahla

Pipi, razumijem da si ljuta, i to s pravom. i ja bih bila, bez sumnje.

ali pogledaj i drugu stranu : pročitaj samo komentare ispod tvog texta na portalu jutrnjeg, pogledaj koliko si ljudi dotakla s svojom pričom i možda i nekoga potakla na posvajanje. pokrenula si lavinu pozitivnih emocija i budi ponosna na to.
tebi i tvojoj krasnoj obitelji želim puuuuuno sreće i ljubavi, iako znam da vam neće nedostajat  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

Nahla, pustimo patetiku i doticanje srdaca. Zamisli da neka žuta tiskovina bez pitanja i tvog dopuštenja  skine uredniku baš "super" i jaaako zanimljive slike tvoje obitelji  s recimo nekog javnog servisa za pohranu fotografija (Picase ili Fotkija na primjer)ili s Foruma za treću životnu dob i objavi ih na naslovnici u 100.000 primjeraka. Pa cijela Hrvatska suzu roni od ganuća dok gleda tebe u kupaćem kostimu dok pomažeš parkinsoniziranom  starom ocu da zapliva u plićaku,  ljudi poznati i nepoznati nazivaju te i čestitaju ti na humanosti što ga na plaži hraniš kašicom i tako...I da još sve to izgleda kao da si sama te fotografije poslala uredništvu i potpisala se s "Jedna kći". 
A zašto sve to? Zato da bi nekom uredniku/novinaru s promjenama na mozgu pomogla u prodaji novine, da svom gazdi namakne novac jer mu inače kvaliteta objavljenih članaka i teme koje obrađuje ne osiguravaju nakladu. 
Pa te takvu zgroženu prijatelj tješi da si svojim fotografijama pod naslovom POTRESNE SLIKE potakla svekoliku javnost da i oni vode roditelje s kateterom na plažu.

----------


## sirius

?joj, čoksa , preistinito. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ja se isto pitam gdje to staje? Što se mene tiče neka slobodno ukinu faks  novinarstva, kako surfati i kopirati okolo po internetu ja znam ćak i bez tečaja. 

gle dobra priča; hajmo kopirati, ctrl+c, ctrl+v, jupi jupi eto članka koji će nam podizati nakladu -samo da stavim patetičan naslov; uredniče, ja gotov , mogu li na pivu?

----------


## Zdenka2

Jedan dan prisluškivanje župnikovog telefona, drugi dan krađa teksta s foruma. Pitam se koje nas još "novinarske" metode očekuju - definicija dna se svakodnevno produbljuje.

----------


## rima11

Pročitala i ja ............odmah prepoznala da je tekst sa foruma ali nisam mislila da je to objavljeno bez tvog znanja..................priznajem da je sve to jako tužno! 
Nadam se da ćeš to istjerati do kraja.................... :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Ajme meni... I to fakat, ovako upakirano, pod Top preporuke, taman uz Kranjčara i spomenik u Kninu, hajlajt "Potresno", potpisano s "Jedna Mama", a bez tipa "preneseno sa toga i toga" stvarno izgleda kao nešto iz onog časopisa "Moja sudbina", plus kao da si ti to sama plasirala, u nekom ogorčenju...

Činjenica je da je interfejsing s novinama give-and-take, ali ako svojevoljno kreneš u to. Ja sam svojedobno jednoj novini neku anonimku stila moja priča dala kad je krenula hajka na IVF, tako da su ulozi bili nikakvi, mislim, nisu me niti starci prepoznali, novinarka je to super odradila i općenito bila ugodna i korektna, ali tu sam ja u to krenula svojom voljom. 

Doduše, meni i sestri je svojedobno bilo smiješno kako to sve mora bit "pakirano" u potrese ili protkano emocijama i ono... kad sam to pročitala jedva sam se prepoznala, jer je moja percepcija priče lepršava samoironija, a tamo je ispadala tuga, iz operacije u operaciju, iz postupka u postupak, ma koma... Mislim, ispalo je da sam sam prošla Križni put, tisuću muka, strahovite patnje itd. Kao da nisam svojim odabirom išla u IVF, nego ono... očajna žena. Starci su poslije čitali i preoznajavli se od muke... dobro, meni i sisterici je to bio dodatan komični moment. Ali, ništa specijalno potresno ni kod mene nije bilo, standardna priča većine u tom kotlu, a koji su ipak doživili hepinend. Plus, priča je bila neprepoznatljiva, pa ono... who cares, tko zna da sam to ja.

----------


## big milky mum

prekrasna priča :Heart: 
Sretno s bebicom! 
Žao mi je zbog jutanjeg  :Sad:

----------


## čokolada

Cure, kad je ova priča izašla u *tiskanom* izdanju , jučer ili danas?

----------


## apricot

> Potpuno razumijem tvoje osjećaje. Danas mi muž priča kako je pročitao priču o posvajanju u Jutarnjem i ja mu kažem da sam ja sličnu priču pročitala na forumu i onda mu dam da pročita tvoju priču sa foruma (ja tu u Jutarnjem nisam čitala) i on pročita i kaže, da to je ista osoba, ali se priča razlikuje u nekim detaljima. Onda pročitam ovo šta si sad napisala i doslovno pobjesnimo ja i muž, kad smo vidjeli da je to objavljeno bez tvog znanja i odobrenja. Ja bi svakako poduzela neke mjere, imaš pravo na to, jer to je krađa.


ovo je post od jučer

----------


## nahla

čokolada,ti očito nisi pročitala šta sam ja napisala. 
rekla sam da je potpuno razumijem i da bih i sama bila jako bijesna.
tvoja usporedba nije ni malo primjerena, njenu fotku ni ime nitko nije objavio.
 a da su trbali tražit njeno dopuštenje, apsolutno! 
i sama bih zatražila javnu ispriku urednika i savjetovala se sa odvjetnikom.
 i oprosti molim te ako ti je moj post zvučao patetično  :Naklon: , samo sam joj htjela pružit malo potpore i možda joj malo olakšat ako pogleda stvar iz druge perspektive

----------


## Mojca

Nahla, ja ne vidim drugu perspektivu u slučaju krađe... pa radilo se o intelektualnom vlasništvu ili materiji. Da ti netko mazne auto, bi li tražila drugu perspektivu? 
Nesposobni parazitski nazovi novinar pronašao je priču i ukrao je. Nebitno da li je priča potresna, dirljiva ili ne. Priča je ukradena. Krađa je kriminal. Nadam se da postoji pravna osnova za sankcioniranje... 

Pippi, jako mi je žao... bez cenzure si nam podarila svoje osjećaje i obogatila nas sve... stvarno nije fer.  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Pročitala i ja ............odmah prepoznala da je tekst sa foruma ali nisam mislila da je to objavljeno bez tvog znanja..................priznajem da je sve to jako tužno! 
> Nadam se da ćeš to istjerati do kraja....................


Također! I stvarno se nadam da ćeš sve privesti kraju! Jer ovo je tako tužno  :Sad: (( Idioti!

----------


## nahla

pa opet kažem: i ja bih angažirala odvjetnika i zatražila javnu ispriku!

----------


## Shanti

Pippi, znam da imaš pune ruke prekrasnog i veselog posla u vašoj školi, ali te molim da na ovo obavezno reagiraš! Ne znam je li prije bilo, ili su u međuvremenu dodali vidjevši reakcije nekih od vas u komentarima, jer sada na dnu teksta piše "_Tekst jedne mame prenesen je s_ Foruma Roda". I još me zanima je li u tiskanom izdanju ili u prvim satima na portalu pisalo ime i prezime "novinara", umjesto ovoga što je sada, odnosno "Autor: Portal Jutarnji.hr".

Pippi, obrati se prvo odvjetniku, provjeri kako bi išlo s privatnom tužbom, a mogla bi se obratiti i Vijeću časti HND-a (doduše, ne znam kakva će konkretna korist biti od njih, ali neka se zatrese). 

Ovo je krajnje nekorektno, bez obzira na ovo (možda posve novo?) navođenje izvora, odnosno foruma Udruge Roda. Priču vaše obitelji si željela podijeliti s nama. Prekrasno je napisana, ali "novinar" koji je želio objaviti priču neke konkretne obitelji mogao je, kao što to ostali novinari i mediji često ovdje čine, pozvati preko udruge zainteresirane da mu se jave. Ne, osoba koja je ovo napravila željela je objaviti baš tvoju priču i bez puno truda, malo je promijenivši, dobiti izvrsno ispričanu prekrasnu priču, a čitan i "jako potresan" tekst. Joooj, još taj senzacionalistički nadnaslov "JAKO POTRESNA PRIČA o posvajanju". 

Molim te, nauči ih "pameti", jer ako mirno pređeš preko ovoga, osoba koja je to napravila, a i njezini kolege, smatrat će da na to imaju pravo. Evo, promatraj to kao čistu pedagogiju.

----------


## sirius

dodali su naknadno izvor, jućer ga nije bilo, niti je naveden u tiskanom izdanju.

----------


## ježić

Dodano je sve danas, ja sam čitala članak jučer na portalu. Nije pisalo niti da je preuzeto s Rode niti da je autor teksta Portal Jutarnji.hr.

----------


## Snekica

> dodali su naknadno izvor, jućer ga nije bilo, niti je naveden u tiskanom izdanju.


X
Ni autor ni ništa drugo nije pisalo.

----------


## Nimrod

> Nekolicina prijatelja koja nas je prepoznala, javila se danas i rekla kako im je priča lijepa i kako je to super, a ja im objašnjavam da je to krađa i upućujem ih na original na forumu. Jedino to mogu. I da pročitaju moj drugi topc o predrasudama. Osim toga, ovog časa ne vidim što bih drugo mogla poduzeti. 
> Pusa mojim forumašicama.


"Slikaj" članak na portalu, i neka ti netko da kopiju stranice iz tiskanog izdanja. Prijavi POIMENCE novinara/autora, glavnog urednika portala, glavnog urednika rubrike u tiskanom izdanju i glavnog urednika Jutarnjeg lista Hrvatskom novinarskom društvu. 
Znam da to zvuči kao Sizifov posao, ali ja volim misliti da će sve te prijave, koje se evidentiraju i čuvaju, jednom pokvarenim novinarima i njihovim neodgovornim urednicima doći glave.

----------


## Nimrod

> X
> Ni autor ni ništa drugo nije pisalo.


damn, da li itko ima "sliku" kad nije bilo izvora?

----------


## Nimrod

> Dodano je sve danas, ja sam čitala članak jučer na portalu. Nije pisalo niti da je preuzeto s Rode niti da je autor teksta Portal Jutarnji.hr.


To znači da je netko uredniku rekao danas što je novinar napravio. :/

----------


## Snekica

> damn, da li itko ima "sliku" kad nije bilo izvora?


Ja ne. Možda ima netko tiskano izdanje.

----------


## rima11

Ja imam jučerašnji Jutarnji, bez slike, bez autora,u "originalu"

----------


## ronin

Prije svega,Pippi,čestitke na majčinstvu.

Svoj put do djeteta opisala si na način da nam je svima zakucalo srce i krenula suza,i zastala knedla u grlu,vaša sreća je opipljiva,stvarna i zrači preko ekrana

Blago vašoj djevojčici!

Besramno sam uživala čitajući post,i sve postove nakon njega,i nadam se da ćeš i dalje dijeliti s nama komadiće svoje sreće.

Ovaj manje lijepi dio priče moram prokomentirati,jer,koliko god da je na neki način dobro da je širi krug čitatelja dobio uvid u sve najljepše i najdivnije osjećaje koje posvajanje  sa sobom nosi(a dobro je,o koliko je to dobro s obzirom na puno primitivnih predrasuda koje još vladaju...)-mnogi su vidici prošireni i mnoga srca taknuta,što je krasno

...toliko je način na koji je to ostvareno prilično "hrvatski"

kad sam na ovom forumu napisala svoju priču s poroda,preko pp-a me kontaktirala urednica jednog časopisa,koja me pitala da li bih htjela da se priča objavi u njihovom časopisu.

tako bi se to u nekakvom normalnom civiliziranom svijetu trebalo raditi,i s obzirom na moje iskustvo,pomislila sam pročitavši tekst u Jutarnjem da su isto,slično,ponudili i tebi

tim je moje zgražanje bilo veće kad si se očitovala

jučer sam na fejsu odmah prokomentirala krađu,i baš je jedan čovjek dao interesantan komentar da bi trebala tužiti,jer se radi o plagiranju radi profita

da sam ja na tvom mjestu,tužila bih.ono ,primjera radi.nema šanse da izgubite.tiskovno izdanje je išlo bez disklejmera,kao i virtualno nekih 20 sati

novce uvijek možeš dati u neku lijepu svrhu...ne znam,npr,domu iz kojeg ste dobili djetetšce.

bilo kako bilo,hvala ti još jednom što si mi ispunila srce svojom pričom...i piši dalje,molim te!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Koma, koma! Nadam se da je utuživo i nadam se da ćeš ovo istjerati do kraja.


  Draga Čokolada i dragi moji svi, 
kratak odgovor je - nije utuživo.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
 Tako kaže moja odvjetnica, vrlo pametna žena koja se i posavjetovala s kolegama koji se više bave predmetima u svezi s medijima. 
Meni nije nanesena šteta jer je Naša priča već javno objavljena, u drugom mediju, ali jest, i po toj osnovi, koja je kažu mi, najčešći temelj tužbi, nema materijala. S druge strane, danas je u neko doba napisano kako je tekst preuzet s Rodinog foruma pa se to može, kažu, pravdat prethodnim propustom. To što je članak neprimjereno opremljen, tj. s glupim, bombastičnim i neprimjerenim naslovom, može biti stvar rasprave, je li priča potresna (što nikako nije) ili je dirljiva (što mogu prihvatiti). Na kraju je vjerojatno da osoba koja je napisala taj naslov niti ne zna razliku između pojmova dirljiv i potresan, a rečeno mi je da se čak i kod autorizacije tekstova za novine često ne autoriziraju naslovi i podnaslovi pa nam zato i osviću novine s takvim naslovima od kojih se može samo gledati u križ ostatak dana. 
Sve ono što ste mi s pravom ogorčeni ovdje savjetovali, nažalost u sudskom sustavu ne "drži vodu".
I tako vam je to u ovom našem jadu. Može se uzeti, a da se ne pita. I ispada je to samo tek "nepristojno", al' tko za to mari. Fuj!

Činjenica jest da je naša priča nama lijepa i dirljiva jer se odnosi na najljepše razdoblje našeg života, ali SVAKA je priča o uspješnom posvajanju lijepa, dirljiva i posebna, a one o neuspješnim su potresne. Također je besmislen naslov, „nakon 700 dana...“ To je toliko melodramatično i moj tekst čini jeftinim da ostajem bez riječi. Mogu reći da smo mrvu čekali cijeli život ili približno dvije godine, potpuno je besmisleno vrijeme od onog časa kad je došla. I nismo mi zvali i zvali svaki tjedan sve centre, tko god je u  tome zna da je to i teoretski nemoguće, ja sam u tekstu jasno opisala  kako smo zvali i tko je zvao. MM i ja ne mislimo da smo čekali nešto jako osobito dugo i takav stav s pravom može izazvati negodovanje posvajatelja koji čekaju puno duže. Ali, to uopće nije tema naše priče.

Problem i žalosno je to što je tema naše priče potamnila nama ovdje na forumu, kojima je i namijenjena, pa je time postala NAŠA (priča naše virtualne posvojiteljske zajednice, a ne samo moje obitelji), jednostavno zato jer je ukradena. I to je zbilja fuj. U svojoj želji da napravim nemjerljivo mali (ali ipak postojeći) pomak u senzibilizaciji javnosti, u poboljšanju brige i uopće mara za djecu s neprimjerenom roditeljskom skrbi te odnosu sustava prema posvojiteljima (koji su zadnja "briga" preopterećenim czss) i zabluda i predrasuda o posvajanju u javnosti (koje su goleme) objavila sam priču o nama i našim osjećajima. Pristala bih je objaviti i širem krugu čitatelja pod uvjetom da je objavljena primjereno i s mojim dopuštenjem, a ovako ostavlja gorčinu.
A još k tome i bespomoćnost da za to dobijem zadovoljštinu. 
Uistinu ne želim niti ugroziti svoju anonimnost, nadam se da će i oni koji su nas prepoznali to poštivati zbog sigurnosti i dobrobiti našeg djeteta i nas.

Pa je na kraju svega možda pametno pribjeći mirnoj metodi. *Javno govorim, gospodo iz JL vi ste lopovi (ovaj masno otisnuti dio slobodno možete prekopirati odavde i objaviti u svojim novinama, imate moje dopuštenje)* i nastavit ću se boriti na svoj način da dam potporu svima koji smatraju da je posvojenje prekrasno, strašno i divno istovremeno, kao uostalom biti roditelj na bilo koji način.
I da je autorsko vlasništvo izjednačeno s drugim oblicima vlasništva.

I eto mene opet s predugim postom  :Grin: 
 Hvala svima na potpori  :Heart: 
 Velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Pratim ja vas na forumu (na mahove) cijeli dan, u malim odmorima od nastave, :Grin:  ali sam tek sad stigla odgovoriti.  
Moja se učiteljica  :Zaljubljen:   nije (na sreću) uzrujala niti najmanje zbog novih okolnosti oko njezine  priče i zahtjeva da se nastava potpuno redovito izvodi, bez prekida ili  poremećaja, naprave sve zadaće i tek onda se može baviti vanškolskim  aktivnostima kao što je forum  :Wink:  A mi sve slušamo našu učiteljicu.

Puno važniji događaj, u našoj školi danas je bio kad je učiteljica demonstrirala tzv. "rodeo u krevetiću", gdje uspjela stajati na svojim nogicama čitavih 8 sekundi bez pridržavanja, prije nego li ju je nemirni divlji krevetić izbacio iz sedla. 
Reakcija prisutnih gledatelja bila je neviđena navijačka euforija  :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

> Puno važniji događaj, u našoj školi danas je bio kad je učiteljica demonstrirala tzv. "rodeo u krevetiću", gdje uspjela stajati na svojim nogicama čitavih 8 sekundi bez pridržavanja, prije nego li ju je nemirni divlji krevetić izbacio iz sedla. 
> Reakcija prisutnih gledatelja bila je neviđena navijačka euforija


 :Smile:   :Klap: 

Žao mi je zbog ovog događaja s jutarnjim (mi imamo s Novim listom loše iskustvo i čuva se taj broj doma već 20tak godina). Malo ima novina i novinara i novinarki kod nas o kojima imam dobro mišljenje. Imala sam kontakt s nekim novinarima koji su pratili IVF laži prilično solidno. 
Inače pratim strani tisak, odabrane novine, i razmažena sam kvalitetnim člancima. Mislim da je dobro što smo sve mi pokazale gađenje prema ovom činu, jer osoba očito prati temu. To što nije u stanju nešto sama napisati nije nikakva iznimka. Ja kad vidim članak koji me zanima o nekoj općenitoj temi na našim portalima, uvijek tražim izvorni članak, jer su to pretežno površni prijevodi, ne navode se autori, a novinar - prevoditelj uopće nije razumio izvorni članak pa i krivo prevede pa članak uopće niti nije razumljiv u našem izdanju.

----------


## Danka_

Mislim da preuzimanje iz drugih medija, bez da se spomene otkud je uzeto, može biti utuživo. Ako i nije oštećena autorica (kolutam očima), svakako jest prvi medij.
Ako sam dobro shvatila, u tiskanom izdanju nema napomene otkud je tekst ukraden.

U web-izdanju je dodano tek naknadno, pa je i to prekršaj.

Ja bih svakako napravila prijavu HND-u jer se radi o neprofesionalnom postupku.

----------


## rujana

HND je jedna neprofesionalna novinarska organizacija u kojoj su uhljebljeni najveći neradnici hrvatskog novinarstva što svi iz tih krugova jako dobro znaju. Od toga nikakve koristi.
Mene osobno začuđuje postupak novinarke K. T. Slovi kao vrlo korektna osoba i sigurna sam da ima kontakte na rodama i tim više ne razumijem zašto nije tražila dozvolu. Nadamo se da se to više neće ponoviti.

----------


## Danka_

Moguće je da K.T. nije direktno sudjelovala u tom dijelu cijele ove drame. Ona je obradila temu, a ovo je kao dodatak temi napravio neki klinac koji tek uči raditi. Ovo je moja pretpostavka, ne znam kako stvarno stoje stvari.

----------


## Gost

Ne mogu vjerovati , ja bi se pokušala obratiti mailom i dječjoj pravobraniteljici , mislim da bi ona najbolje znala reći .
Znam kad sam god imala nedoumica , uvijek sam se njoj javila i uvijek mi je pomogla .

----------


## jadranka605

Čestitam od srca.. prekrasna priča, zaslužili ste to 

a ovo šta su napravili u jutarnjem je, zbilja, ispod svake kritike... nevjerovatno nisko...

----------


## Snekica

Učiteljica ti je zakon! Puj puj krevetić s takvim sedlom!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## walter

Drage žene, bez namjere da na bilo koji način opravdavam postupak uredništva Jutarnjeg lista za objavu ove priče bez kontaktiranja autorice, htio bih istaknuti par stvari, uz napomenu da ne radim za Jutarnji list, a bavim se novinarstvom...

1) Mislim da su pozitivni učinci objavljivanja članka mnogo veći od negativnih. Postupak posvojenja u Hrvatskoj pretjerano je birokratiziran, i kao takav mnogo je stresniji nego što bi trebao biti. Od jedne prilično jednostavne i obostrano korisne ideje, dakle da dijete bez roditelja dobije roditelje, a roditelji bez djece dobiju dijete, napravila se zavrzlama u kojoj niti roditelji postaju roditelji niti djeca dobivaju tate i mame. Većina "posvajača" obija telefone i čeka godinama, dok djeca odrastaju u domovima bez roditelja.
Statisčki podaci koje je novinarka iznijela u članku naravno da ne mogu opisati niti najmanji komadić onoga što posvojitelji prožive upravo zbog te birokratske nemani.

S druge strane, priča forumašice Pippi pogađa točno u sridu. Bez obzira što Pippi umanjuje svoje stresove govoreć da se oni događaju i drugim obiteljima. Stvar je u tome da se takvi stresovi (u nedostatku boljeg izraza) moraju svesti na najmanju moguću mjeru.

Poanta je u tome da je onako preneseno iskustvo od Pippi sasvim sigurno više učinilo za buduće posvojitelje od bilo kakvog političkog govora i ne znam čega. Siguran sam da je postupak posvojenja upravo zahvaljujući tom članku osigurao jače mjesto u javnosti nego što je bio slučaj do sada.

Dakle, tu je uloga Jutarnjeg lista pozitivna.

E sad, zašto netko iz uredništva nije kontaktirao Pippi, to mi je nejasno. Mislim da bi bilo dobro kontaktirati novinarku i pitati je za razlog, jer ta novinarka ima određeni ugled kojeg sasvim sigurno nije stekla na ovakav način. Možda je razlog banalan, možda je urednik, u želji da neke druge novine ne otkriju prve ovu priču, zanemario novinarski kodeks.

I na kraju, ta urednička oprema "Potresno, 700 dana..." itd. 

To nije potresno za one koji su već u postupku usvajanja, jer su na to navikli.

Oprostite na gruboj usporedbi, ali to bi vam bilo kao da se napiše članak o logorašu koji radi 15 sati dnevno, i onda on kaže: Pa mislim, nije to tak strašno, i ostali rade ko ja. Ima jedan koji radi 18 sati dnevno.

Eto, bez ljutnje.

----------


## čokolada

Walter, hvala ti na ulogiravanju i na trudu što si nam pokušao približiti viđenje iz novinarske perspektive.
Posvojiteljima ne treba ovakvo ukradeno "približavanje iskustva" u Jutarnjem jer oni jako dobro znaju kakvim i kojim putem trebaju ići. Posvojiteljima i djeci treba dobro novinarsko istraživanje, detektiranje problema i prozivanje odgovornih, a to je mnogo dublje od pukog "jadni posvojitelji se spotiču o birkoratizirane centre za soc. skrb, dok ih gomila dječice željno u domu čekaju". Dječica u domu čekaju promjenu mentaliteta koji počiva na onom  "krv nije voda", a time se povode i centri i NAJVIŠE pravosuđe koje (ne)amenuje oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi. Domovi su puni samo one dječice na kojima je sustav zakazao, dakle one koji ne mogu biti posvojena (popularno - nemaju papire)
Nemam sad vremena, eto, zato samo ukratko.

----------


## rima11

[_QUOTE=Pippi Longstocking;1958196]Moja se učiteljica   nije (na sreću) uzrujala niti najmanje zbog novih okolnosti oko njezine  priče i zahtjeva da se nastava potpuno redovito izvodi, bez prekida ili  poremećaja, naprave sve zadaće i tek onda se može baviti vanškolskim  aktivnostima kao što je forum_ 
*Jako mi je drago da ovi ružni događaji nisu utjecali na vašu učiteljicu života.........................*

----------


## Zdenka2

> Walter, hvala ti na ulogiravanju i na trudu što si nam pokušao približiti viđenje iz novinarske perspektive.
> Posvojiteljima ne treba ovakvo ukradeno "približavanje iskustva" u Jutarnjem jer oni jako dobro znaju kakvim i kojim putem trebaju ići. Posvojiteljima i djeci treba dobro novinarsko istraživanje, detektiranje problema i prozivanje odgovornih, a to je mnogo dublje od pukog "jadni posvojitelji se spotiču o birkoratizirane centre za soc. skrb, dok ih gomila dječice željno u domu čekaju". Dječica u domu čekaju promjenu mentaliteta koji počiva na onom "krv nije voda", a time se povode i centri i NAJVIŠE pravosuđe koje (ne)amenuje oduzimanje roditeljske skrbi. Domovi su puni samo one dječice na kojima je sustav zakazao, dakle one koji ne mogu biti posvojena (popularno - nemaju papire)
> Nemam sad vremena, eto, zato samo ukratko.


Apsolutno se slažem. Pitam se o kakvom se to moralu radi kad cilj opravdava sredstva. Služiti se krađom i nanijeti štetu toj posvojiteljskoj obitelji kako bi se tobože prosvijetlilo pučanstvo u pogledu posvojenja. Što to znači da je postupak posvojenja previše birokratiziran? Pa to je administrativni način dolaska do djeteta, roditeljstva i obitelji. Kako bi se to trebalo provoditi, preko koljena, bez kontrole i procedure? Prošla sam tu proceduru dva puta i mogu iz osobnog iskustva potvrditi da je sve bilo rađeno u najboljem interesu djece, a to što je posvojiteljima teško neka izdrže. Ova priča o jadnim posvojiteljima "koji obijaju telefone i čekaju godinama, dok djeca odrastaju u domovima bez roditelja" dokaz je neinformiranosti. To što su djeca u domovima ne znači da je prekinuta zakonska veza između njih i bioloških roditelja i da ta djeca mogu biti posvojena. Ona su u domovima vrlo često privremeno, dok se ne srede prilike u njihovoj biološkoj obitelji ili zato što se Centri nerado odlučuju na pokretanje procesa oduzimanja roditeljskog prava biološkim roditeljima ili zato što taj postupak kad se jednom pokrene traje godinama, jer takvi slučajevi nemaju nikakve prednosti na sudovima. Kada djeca steknu pravne uvjete da budu posvojena, ona uopće ne čekaju, nego odlaze novim roditeljima u najkraćem mogućem roku, koliko traje procedura koja nije preduga. 

Kroz sad već deset godina otkako sam adoptivna mama osvjedočila sam se da se o tim problemima ne piše dovoljno niti informirano i da oni novinare zapravo ne zanimaju. Zanima ih zavirivanje u tuđu privatnost s ciljem prodaje novina. To je razlog krađe ove priče, u čemu nema ni traga brige ni zainteresiranosti ni za posvojitelje ni za posvojenu djecu ni za djelovanje sustava. To je nemoralan postupak na sramotu novinarske profesije.

----------


## pujica

potpisujem Zdenku. Osim toga, uvijek se samo pise o losoj birokraciji (naravno da tu ima mjesta za poboljsanja, ali ja mislim da samo zakoni po sebi i nisu toliko losi, koliko se ne provode dovoljno kontrolirano u praksi) a recimo nikad se ne pise da ima jako puno izbirljivih posvojitelja koji cekaju godinama jer bi htjeli savrseno dijete sa savrsenim "pedigreom" (kao da takva djeca id na posvajanje) pa im smeta porijeklo, boja koze ili kose, zaostatak u razvoju (naravno da dijete zaostaje ako je u domu) i slicno. I to je jedan veliki razlog dugog cekanja, samo to rijetko tko zeli priznati (npr. naseg M. je dvadeset parova prije nas odbilo uopce uzeti u obzir, a kamoli upoznati zbog socijalne anamneze majke)

----------


## Gost

Istina u potpunosti potpisujem čokoladu :domovi su puni samo one dječice na kojima je sustav zakazao, dakle one koji ne mogu biti posvojena (popularno - nemaju papire)
Smatram kada novinari objavljuju neku priču da bi trebali malo dublje ući u tu temu .Svugdje se napada nepodne parove, mi smo neplodan par i posvojili smo tako da znam o čemu pričam,  kao joj pa zašto ne posvojite , kao da ta dječica u domovima samo čekaju nas ?Na žalost nije tako i baš bi trebalo napasti sustav , jer kako se može vraćati djete majci koja je tom istom djetetu napravila 3 vanjska prijeloma , aloo sustav , gdje je tu sustav , spava i žmiri !!

----------


## Shanti

> Apsolutno se slažem. Pitam se o kakvom se to moralu radi kad cilj opravdava sredstva. Služiti se krađom i nanijeti štetu toj posvojiteljskoj obitelji kako bi se tobože prosvijetlilo pučanstvo u pogledu posvojenja. ... Zanima ih zavirivanje u tuđu privatnost s ciljem prodaje novina. To je razlog krađe ove priče, u čemu nema ni traga brige ni zainteresiranosti ni za posvojitelje ni za posvojenu djecu ni za djelovanje sustava. To je nemoralan postupak na sramotu novinarske profesije.


Potpisujem prethodnice koje su reagirale na Walterov post, a posebno izdvajam citirano.
Upravo ovo što je Zdenka napisala, zgroženost zbog machiavelističkog pristupa krađi Pippine priče pratila me tijekom čitanja Walterovog posta. Novinarka (usput, o kome je riječ, koja je to novinarka od ugleda koja se iznad teksta objavljenog u JL niti u jednom trenutku nije potpisala?) bila je potaknuta plemenitom namjerom prosvjećivanja svekolike javnosti o raznim aspektima posvojenja, te je u tome postupila neplemenito, ali, zanemarimo način, zanemarimo to što je autoricu teksta koji je ukrala namjerno propustila pitati za dopuštenje, mislimo samo na ono što je tom krađom usput postignuto?! A to, tvrdi Walter, nije na prvom mjestu jedan senzacionalistički naslovljen tekst koji je bio izuzetno čitan, nego ukazivanje na probleme na koje se je moglo ukazati i bez ovakvog postupka.
Iskreno, to što kolega po profesiji (što začuđuje) pokušava opravdati neprofesionalni postupak svoje kolegice i to ne iz svoje, nego možda iz konkurentske (što još više začuđuje) redakcije, navodi me samo da još jednom napišem: Pippi, nemoj pustiti da se na ovom našem forumskom zgražanju ova priča s krađom tvoga teksta završi.

----------


## Mojca

> jer ta novinarka ima određeni ugled kojeg sasvim sigurno nije stekla na ovakav način. Možda je razlog banalan, možda je urednik, u želji da neke druge novine ne otkriju prve ovu priču, zanemario novinarski kodeks.


Nisam novinar, daleko sam od toga da razumijem što se u redakcijama dešava i kako taj posao izgleda... ali ne mogu razumijeti da je netko tko ima ugled, koji je vjerujem, građen na nekim načelima i prinicipima, dugogodišnjem radu, odlučio odjednom to pogaziti i kopirati priču uz vrlo neprimjerne izmjene. 
Urednik koji ne želi da druge novine prve otkriju tu priču, pa gazi kodeks? Ma daj.... Pa priča stoji na forumu par tjedana prije kopiranja... 

Da je ta novinarka "s ugledom" imala istinsku želju da se problem posvojenja senzibilizra u javnosti, ne bi tek kopirala priču... pristupila bi temi seriozno i s punom predanošću,  kontaktirala bi Pippi i (ili) druge roditelje koji su se pronašli sa svojom djecom, napravila bi istraživanje u CZSS, razgovarala s pravobraniteljicom za djecu, sudovima u čijim ladicama predmeti stoje i skupljaju prašinu, s udomiteljima, s dječijim domovima, možda pronašla biološku mamu koja je nekad u prošlosti svoje dijete dala na posvajanje, možda pronašla odraslu osobu koja je bila posvojena, obradila temu dostojanstveno, na način koji novinaru priliči... pobrinula se da tema dobije pažnju javnosti na posve drugoj razini, a ne na razini senzacije, na koju je nažalost bila svedena. 

Na koncu, bila priča dirljiva ili ne, osobna ili ne... dobro ili loše napisana, govorila ona o najdubljim ljudskim osjećajima ili o kamenju iz riječnog korita... nek' je njen učinak bio ne znam koliko pozitivan ili negativan ili neutralan... posve nebitno, ona je i dalje UKRADENA! I tu nema opravdanja. To novinari s ugledom, face u svom zanatu ne rade... žalosno je da se danas svatko tko napiše (ili ukrade) pola kartice za neki časopis (čak i onaj najtrivijalniji) naziva novinarom.

----------


## sirius

> Mislim da bi ovdje trebalo odvojiti raspravu o sadržaju novinskih članaka općenito od onoga zbog čega se ovaj, u startu prekrasan i veseo topic, sada nastavlja kao nešto posve drugo. Pa i da je ova novinarka napisala najsavršeniji tekst o posvajanjima u povijesti hrvatskog novinarstva, ostaje problematičan način na koji je postupila u vezi Pippine priče, a koji baš ničime ne može biti opravdan. 
> 
> Neke teme koje su se ovdje zadnjim postovima načele zaslužuju posebne teme (posebno ova, o odbijanju djece; mogla bi biti izuzetno korisna budućim roditeljima), i predlažem da ih čokolada, ako ikako to tehnički može izvesti, izdvoji, a da prekrasnu priču naše Pippi ostavimo barem donekle i dalje pričom njezine obitelji. Pa i tome kako je ta priča "ukradena".


jako dobra ideja.

----------


## čokolada

Otvorena je tema o odbijanju djece od strane posvojitelja. Ovu ostavimo Pippi i njenoj djevojčici.

----------


## ina33

Fakat plošno viđenje od strane waltera. Čak mi se to čini da ovdje najviše forumaše "boli", uz moment krađe. To upravo to stalno ponavljanje "srceparajućih momenata" i plošnih, a ne pravih problema - ovo što je navela najkraće i najjednostavnije čokolada - krv nije voda mentalitet. Tj., čini mi se, da bi upravo manje "srceparanja", a upumpavanja više razuma bilo ono što bi bilo potrebno da "sustav profunkcionira".

To je isto ono kao što nemoš' kod IVF-a se odmaknut od onog pitanja... taj postupak... to jako boli, jel' da? Jako vas je to bolilo, jel' da? Kao da je to neki ključ priče. Ispadam sad i ja neki logoraš s kuglom vezanom za nogu, koji, eto... (sad tu dolaze mandoline jer je kao jako "hrabar", a publici suza na oko) želi reći hej, nije problem ta kugla, problem je u sucu što me krivo osudio... ali... upečatljivije su slike patnje i kugle. Valjda. Sori, walter, ništa osobno, samo pokušavam zornije i plastičnije prikazat problem.

----------


## Zdenka2

I ja mislim da bi trebalo odvojiti ovu diskusiju od Pippine priče.

----------


## Val

ovo mi je najdraži topic!!  :Smile: 

čitala sam unatrag, i baš si me dirnula riječima kako je Učiteljica vaš najveći uspjeh.
tako to treba biti, no malo ljudi to razumije.

----------


## Angie75

Predivna priča  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Oprostite na gruboj usporedbi, ali to bi vam bilo kao da se napiše članak o logorašu koji radi 15 sati dnevno, i onda on kaže: Pa mislim, nije to tak strašno, i ostali rade ko ja. Ima jedan koji radi 18 sati dnevno.


  Kad smo već kod analogije koju spominjete, logoraši su često poživjeli i preživjeli jer su jedan drugome bili potpora. Pa u ovoj stvari Naša priča nije bila napisana za javnost, koja se treba sažaliti nad zlehudom sudbinom logoraša, već je bila namijenjena "logorašima" na ovom forumu koji nakon "15 ili 18-satnog rada", uvečer, međusobno pričaju i slušaju kako ima nade i kako ima onih koji su se iz tog "logora" izvukli. I tada jest sasvim nepristojno i neprimjereno kukati kako je upravo vama u tom logoru (bilo) najteže. Takve s pravom nitko ne voli.

A kad govorimo o krađi koju prema Vama opravdava pozitivni učinak te priče u javnosti, meni to ima analogiju s biciklom. U malom mjestu, recimo selu, u kojem se svi manje-više poznaju, mještani ostavljaju nezaključane bicikle naslonjene na vanjsku stranu dvorišne ograde. Tako i ja, vjerujući da živim u sigurnom mjestu s pristojnim ljudima. I onda jedan dan, naiđe netko i uzme taj bicikl, jednostavno zato jer može i jer mu je upravo u tom trenutku zgodno za prijevoz u centar mjesta. Bez obzira što vlasnik bicikla mirno drijema u svom dvorištu, lopov uzme bicikl i ode. I putem napravi usputno dobro djelo (primjerice skine mačku sa stabla ili donese onemoćaloj starici lijek iz usputne ljekarne vozeći se na istom biciklu). I onda ljudi kažu, vidiš kako je dobro da je on naišao na biciklu pa je mogao spasiti staricu. A kad se krađom iznenađeni vlasnik bicikla požali i traži svoju zadovoljštinu, rekoše mu, tko ti je kriv, zašto si bicikl ostavio nezaključan i što se sad žališ, vidiš li da je tvojim biciklom učinjeno dobro djelo. I što bi trebao vlasnik bicikla? Ispričati se što nije tako ostavio automobil...

I još nešto @ walter (da se ne logiram na druge forume): Vi ne možete znati što bih ja rekla da su me pitali. Pa tek da znate, ne bih se nećkala. Odgovorila bih kratko i jasno - da ili ne. Jer imam pravo na jedno i drugo. Vrlo vjerojatno rekla bih - da. Sama bih preuredila priču u oblik pogodan za tisak, dogovorila se s urednikom, autorizirala tekst i sigurno bi bio bolji, a svi zadovoljniji. I zbog toga što želim živjeti u "selu" u kojem se ne mora sve zaključavati i sakrivati, dobronamjernom prolazniku bih uvijek posudila bicikl ili ga sama odvezla automobilom - samo da je pitao.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Pippi, nemoj pustiti da se na ovom našem forumskom zgražanju ova priča s krađom tvoga teksta završi.


  Draga Shanti, sve si u pravu, od riječi do riječi, ali nažalost, ja ne mogu ništa značajno učiniti u ovoj konstelaciji. O tome sam već napisala post. Još sam se jednom posavjetovala s odvjetnicima i rečeno mi je da to nema smisla. U najboljem bih slučaju dobila tiskanu ispriku u JL. A to mi ne treba i ne znači mi ništa. Jer to njima ništa ne bi značilo. I kao što sam rekla, ne želim izaći iz svoje anonimnosti i hvala svima koji to razumiju. Ostaje samo uvjerenje, kao što izvrsno reče, čini mi se Zdenka, da novinarstvo u RH zbilja periodično značajno produbi dno dna na kojem se nalazi.

A ja možda jedan dan o svemu tome zbilja napišem knjigu, o našoj Učiteljici i kako je burne stvari izazvala njezina priča. 
Pričam ja njoj danas tako o svemu ovome, i žalim se - eto vidiš Učiteljice moja draga, a ona me pogladi malom slinavom ručicom po nosu, nasmije se zvonkim glasićem i tisuće iskrica prospe joj se iz očiju*. I nestane sve gorčine na svijetu.
 :Zaljubljen: 

Nije što je moja, :Grin:  ali uistinu jest posebna...  :Yes: 


_____________
* Svima koji misle da je ovo patetično i ljigavo - žao mi vas je. Očito niste ništa slično doživjeli, a to je najljepši mogući osjećaj na svijetu, iskaz praiskonske neopisive ljubavi neiskvarenog djeteta spram roditelja, a vaš podsmjeh spram toga drži vas u nižim kategorijama ljudskosti.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> Otvorena je tema o odbijanju djece od strane posvojitelja. Ovu ostavimo Pippi i njenoj djevojčici.


Shanti, Sirius, Zdenka...    :Love: 

Čoks, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## zizi

> Nakon svega posve sam uvjerena kako duše djece negdje na nebu biraju svoje roditelje. I naša je mrva izabrala nas. Nismo je mogli roditi, čekala je dugo. A onda je našla način da dođe svojoj mami i tati.
> Mi nemamo više želja za sebe. Naše su sve želje sada samo za nju, da uspije u životu, da bude sretna i da voli sebe i druge onako kako mi volimo nju.
> Pusa.


Izabrala je prekrasne roditelje..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> ovo mi je najdraži topic!! 
> 
> čitala sam unatrag, i baš si me dirnula riječima kako je Učiteljica vaš najveći uspjeh.
> tako to treba biti, no malo ljudi to razumije.


Hvala ti Val,   :Zaljubljen:  (kao i svima kojima se sviđa)
Mislim (i želim vjerovati) da ipak ima puno ljudi koji to razumiju, ali zbog javnog mijenja, kojeg velikim dijelom oblikuju "novinari", postalo je nekako "sramotno" i "primitivno" to priznati. A to je baš tužno. 
Zato ću ja nastaviti to govoriti gdje i kad god budem mogla  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> Kad smo već kod analogije koju spominjete, logoraši su često poživjeli i preživjeli jer su jedan drugome bili potpora. Pa u ovoj stvari Naša priča nije bila napisana za javnost, koja se treba sažaliti nad zlehudom sudbinom logoraša, već je bila namijenjena "logorašima" na ovom forumu koji nakon "15 ili 18-satnog rada", uvečer, međusobno pričaju i slušaju kako ima nade i kako ima onih koji su se iz tog "logora" izvukli. I tada jest sasvim nepristojno i neprimjereno kukati kako je upravo vama u tom logoru (bilo) najteže. Takve s pravom nitko ne voli.
> 
> A kad govorimo o krađi koju prema Vama opravdava pozitivni učinak te priče u javnosti, meni to ima analogiju s biciklom. U malom mjestu, recimo selu, u kojem se svi manje-više poznaju, mještani ostavljaju nezaključane bicikle naslonjene na vanjsku stranu dvorišne ograde. Tako i ja, vjerujući da živim u sigurnom mjestu s pristojnim ljudima. I onda jedan dan, naiđe netko i uzme taj bicikl, jednostavno zato jer može i jer mu je upravo u tom trenutku zgodno za prijevoz u centar mjesta. Bez obzira što vlasnik bicikla mirno drijema u svom dvorištu, lopov uzme bicikl i ode. I putem napravi usputno dobro djelo (primjerice skine mačku sa stabla ili donese onemoćaloj starici lijek iz usputne ljekarne vozeći se na istom biciklu). I onda ljudi kažu, vidiš kako je dobro da je on naišao na biciklu pa je mogao spasiti staricu. A kad se krađom iznenađeni vlasnik bicikla požali i traži svoju zadovoljštinu, rekoše mu, tko ti je kriv, zašto si bicikl ostavio nezaključan i što se sad žališ, vidiš li da je tvojim biciklom učinjeno dobro djelo. I što bi trebao vlasnik bicikla? Ispričati se što nije tako ostavio automobil...
> 
> I još nešto @ walter (da se ne logiram na druge forume): Vi ne možete znati što bih ja rekla da su me pitali. Pa tek da znate, ne bih se nećkala. Odgovorila bih kratko i jasno - da ili ne. Jer imam pravo na jedno i drugo. Vrlo vjerojatno rekla bih - da. Sama bih preuredila priču u oblik pogodan za tisak, dogovorila se s urednikom, autorizirala tekst i sigurno bi bio bolji, a svi zadovoljniji. I zbog toga što želim živjeti u "selu" u kojem se ne mora sve zaključavati i sakrivati, dobronamjernom prolazniku bih uvijek posudila bicikl ili ga sama odvezla automobilom - samo da je pitao.


naprosto zaljubljena u tebe  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Sigurno nisam jedina koja je zahvalna na svim virtualno parkiranim biciklima, i nema toga što može zasjeniti iskrice na njima.

----------


## Rivendell

Kao netko iz novinarske struke mislim da Pippi ne može ništa napraviti. Grozno, ali istinito i na žalost jako, jako često. Nema osnova za tužbu. Tekst ne može biti intelektualno vlasništvo jer nije potpisan niti je igdje navedeno da podliježe ikakvim copy right pravima. Eventualno Roda nešto može učiniti, ali čisto sumnjam da na forumu postoji klauzula da su svi tekstovi vlasništvo Rode. Ničija prava nisu prekršena jer se ne spominju imena tako da pravobraniteljica otpada. To što je napravljeno nije na niti jedan način protuzakonito nego "samo" neetično. Možeš ih prijaviti sudu časti HND-a zbog neetičnosti i nenavođenja izvora, ali teško da ćeš išta postići jer je tekst objavljen na javnom forumu i nije potpisan.

----------


## seni

najljepse cestitke!  :Heart: 
jako lijepo pises, pipi!

----------


## walter

> I onda ljudi kažu, vidiš kako je dobro da je on naišao na biciklu pa je mogao spasiti staricu. A kad se krađom iznenađeni vlasnik bicikla požali i traži svoju zadovoljštinu, rekoše mu, tko ti je kriv, zašto si bicikl ostavio nezaključan i što se sad žališ, vidiš li da je tvojim biciklom učinjeno dobro djelo. I što bi trebao vlasnik bicikla? Ispričati se što nije tako ostavio automobil...


Vaša analogija pomogla mi da bolje shvatim kako se osjećate, odnosno što Vas je povrijedilo. No, dopustite da izjavim da kad netko nekome u malom selu ukrade bicikl, vlasnik tog bicikla može prijaviti krađu. 

Ovdje nije riječ o krađi, to Vam je rekla i odjvetnica, iako je forum presudio drukčije. Kako mi nije namjera spamati na ovoj lijepoj temi nekim glupostima o novinarima itd. samo bih ponoviti da bi Vam možda pomoglo da pokušate kontaktirati novinarku (kad već ona nije Vas iako je trebala).

----------


## Zdenka2

To jest krađa, samo nije utuživa.

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> naprosto ...


Apricot, draga, hvala...   :Kiss: 

Hvala svima na pohvalama...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

> ... Kako mi nije namjera spamati na ovoj lijepoj temi nekim glupostima o novinarima itd. samo bih ponoviti da bi Vam možda pomoglo da pokušate kontaktirati novinarku (kad već ona nije Vas iako je trebala).


  Hvala Vam na savjetu, ali ne bi mi pomoglo i ne vidim razloga zbog kojeg bih je kontaktirala. Njezino (ili čije god u JL) objašnjenje mi ne treba. Nisam nikad niti imala namjeru u svezi s ovime kontaktirati bilo koju novinarku pa ne ću niti sad. Što se krađe moga teksta tiče, meni je ovaj tužni dio naše priče završen. Onaj tko to čini neka o tome razmišlja i neka sam sebe zove novinarom ili kojim god hoće imenom. Nažalost, kako izgleda, u ovom društvu to mu može proći. Međutim, ja ga sigurno neću zvati (nota bene: kako me nije kontaktirala kad je prekopirala tekst, nije niti da se pokuša ispričati).

Gorčinu ostavlja i posljedica za našu virtualnu zajednicu na ovom forumu. Možda će mnogi "povući ručnu" (uključujući i mene) u razmjeni svojih iskustava i promišljanja, u zebnji hoće li dijelovi njihove intime biti objavljeni na prvoj stranici novina s neprimjerenim naslovom. Svima je jasno da je forum javan, ali je namijenjen interesnoj skupini. Svatko može doći i kontrolirano (hvala Čoks na sjajnom poslu) raspraviti, ali ne i bez pitanja i dozvole otuđivati podatke i obojene u žuto podastirati ih cjelokupnoj javnosti. Zakon mu, nažalost, to ne brani, časti baš i nema, a rasprave koje su mnogim posvajateljima (uključujući i mene) bile jedini izvor informacija, a često i utjeha kolega "logoraša", mogu značajno izgubiti. Ako u JL misle kako su postigli senzibiliziranje javnosti – nisu, jer naslovi dođu i prođu, temu su obradili plitko, a učinili su štetu virtualnoj zajednici na ovom forumu. I time je uloga JL negativna; a rasprava o tome, što se mene tiče – završena.

----------


## Isabel

Draga Pippi,
Predivna priča, predivna djevojčica i predivni roditelji! 
Jako mi je žao što su na ovaj način došli to vaše divne priče, jer su mogli na puno civiliziraniji i mnormalniji način. No dobro, to sve ide njima na dušu, ja sam još samo htjela zaželiti vama i dalje prekrasni, ispunjeni, presretni i blagoslovljeni život! Mene je priča jako dirnula, rasplakala i dojmila! Divni ste  :Heart: !

----------


## Snekica

Pipi šta ima novoga kod vas? Nove dogodovštine? Fale nam tvoje priče!

----------


## sildad

Pippi, ljubim tebe i malenu, nadam se da ovo šta si doživjela nije poremetilo sklad i sreću, te da uživate kako i zaslužujete.

----------


## rozalija

> Pipi šta ima novoga kod vas? Nove dogodovštine? Fale nam tvoje priče!


X

Piši piši draga, joj kako te je samo lijepo čitati.

----------


## Franka 35

Iskustvo uz koje čitajući plačeš, ljutiš se i smiješ od sreće - baš kako i kroz život biva...Unatoč trnovitom putu, brojnim bolima i preprekama, najvažnije je da ste sad ovako presretna obitelj, neka vam je sa srećom i nadalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Drage moje, hvala puno na potpori, evo me nazad _on line_. Bile smo naša Mrva i ja na ljetovanju ove godine skoro četiri mjeseca, a zadnjih mjesec dana bez interneta pa me nije dugo bilo na forumu. A sad smo se vratile nazad kući i nakon 10-tak dana još uvijek procesuiram hrpe robe, perem, slažem, čudim se… Ljeto smo provele ja u pareu i sa slingom, a Mrva u tri bodića bez rukava i u slingu. S užasom sam shvatila da nam se sva Mrvina roba od proljeća neobično "stisnula".  :Shock:  
Prva mi je misao bila da se stisnula zbog pranja u kišnici, a onda mi je postalo jasno da se "stisnulo" i ono što nismo prali. Krevetić kod kuće se smanjio čudnovato i morali smo iz njega iseliti sve prijatelje plišance da Mrva komotno stane. Tom neobičnom fenomenu smanjenja svih mrvičinih stvari još uvijek tražimo objašnjenje jer jednostavno ne vjerujemo da je u zadnjih mjeseci toliko narasla. To nije moguće, pa gdje nestade naša majušna bebica?! Zamijenila ju je prava mala djevojčica koja, smijući se, hoda uokrug pridržavajući se za zidove, jer još nismo savladali hodanje preko brisanog prostora, ali pitanje je dana. A onda smo sasvim gotovi. Sad se naše kretanje može najbolje opisati kao kičma-trans. Sva je sreća da je velika cura pa se ne moramo jako sagibati dok je držimo za rukice a ona hoda na vrhovima prstiju. Ionako puzi kao beba iz crtića, a kad počne sama na dvije noge "bježati" preko brisanog prostora, čini mi se, povratit ćemo dobru formu, koja se s godinama nekako izgubila...  :Grin: 

  Što da kažem za ovo ljeto? Iako volim naš jezik, mislim da mu najbolje odgovara opis na engleskom: „_time of my life_“. Četiri mjeseca mora, kupanja, bezgraničnog veselja kod bake i dida. Osim neprocjenjivog vremena sa svojom kćeri, otkrila sam kako je lijepo, nakon više od 20 godina, dulje vrijeme provesti opet sa svojim roditeljima. Kako god okreneš, ja sam njima njihova mala curica, ali je moja perspektiva sad kad imam svoju malu curicu, sasvim drugačija. I puno jasnija. A, uostalom lijepo je opet malo biti mamina i tatina mala curica, a i mama maloj curici istovremeno.  :Zaljubljen:  
Tata je malo manje odmarao, a puno više radio (mora netko održavati dodir sa stvarnošću), ali je s nama bio svaki vikend. Kadikad mu je bilo naporno doputovati petkom navečer, sve mu je nadoknađeno kad bi ga Mrva u subotu ujutro „otkrila“ u krevetu. Te puse slinavice koje bi dobio nemaju cijenu.  :Kiss: 

  Što se tiče afere s JL, dala mi je misliti o jadu u kojem živimo, ali me nije uspjela dovoljno uzrujati da me na bilo koji način izbaci iz kolotečine dulje od dva-tri dana. Jedno sam vrijeme razmišljala da li da pišem dalje na forumu ili ne. Naime, s obzirom na specifičnost naše priče, moja anonimnost je prilično „probijena“. A opet mislim, veseli li mene pisati? Veseli. A veseli li nekoga na forumu čitati? Sudeći prema vašim komentarima, veseli. Jesam li ja pišući učinila kome loše? Mislim da nisam. Stoga, zašto bi me tuđe svinjarije lišile zadovoljstva.
  Prema tome, evo nas, MM, Mrve i mene, _we are back in town_. Počinje novo polugodište, pišemo male priče, veselim se životu kao nikad i toplo vas pozdravljam.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rahela

> Što da kažem za ovo ljeto? Iako volim naš jezik, mislim da mu najbolje odgovara opis na engleskom: „_time of my life_“. Četiri mjeseca mora, kupanja, bezgraničnog veselja kod bake i dida. Osim neprocjenjivog vremena sa svojom kćeri, otkrila sam kako je lijepo, nakon više od 20 godina, dulje vrijeme provesti opet sa svojim roditeljima. Kako god okreneš, ja sam njima njihova mala curica, ali je moja perspektiva sad kad imam svoju malu curicu, sasvim drugačija. I puno jasnija. A, uostalom lijepo je opet malo biti mamina i tatina mala curica, a i mama maloj curici istovremeno.


tako istinito i tako prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 

uživajte i dalje i piši kad god stigneš

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Definitivno se veselimo čitanju  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

baš te je lijepo čitati! uživajte i dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## minji otrok

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Beti3

Kako je lijepo pročitati te uz jutarnju kavu. Malo si mi obojala ove sive oblake. Hvala na priči.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  Lijepo te opet čitati.

----------


## Snekica

Konačno! Puno ste nam falile!  :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

A ne znam jel postoji koji tvoj posta, a da na njega nisam malo zasuzila.
Uživajte puno, puno, a crnjake ostavite iza sebe. Nisu vrijedni razmišljanja o njima.

----------


## Jelena

Najdraže su mi _puse slinavice_  :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

Prekrasno pišeš i užitak te je čitati! Uživajte sa svojom mrvom.  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

Baš mi je drago da ste proveli tako lijepo ljeto  :Heart:

----------


## eris

> Najdraže su mi _puse slinavice_


I meni, i meni :Very Happy:  Welcome back PL!!!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Naša Mrva jako voli da joj se pjeva. Pjevamo dok jede, pjevamo kad se igra, kad se kupa, dok se vozimo, kad treba spavati. Kad je uhvati nervoza, kad je umorna, rješenje je pjevanje. Odmah prvi dan kad je došla, onako mala i mrvičasta, bilo je jasno da je glazbeni jako važan predmet pa tako je i ostalo. Kako ponekad mumlja i cvili, uvjerena sam da sama pjeva, čak se  mom nesluhističkom uhu učini da je uhvatila dva-tri tona neke od  melodija. 
Pjevanje nam nije neka jača strana, posebno „a capela“, ali za osmjeh naše Mrve, potrudi se čovjek. Obnovili smo repertoar pjesama, naučili i nove. Svatko ima neki svoj hit, MM pjeva „Djevojko mala, pjesmo moga grada“, jedna baka „Ti si rajski cvijet“, druga „Zeko i potočić“, a moj je hit „Indijanac Darko“. Mrva sve voli, ali ne može se stalno jedno te isto pjevati. 
I pjevam ja njoj tako jedan dan „Sve ptičice iz gore, spustile se na more“. A MM sa strane sluša i kaže, pa zašto joj pjevaš tu jako tužnu pjesmu pa je li nije dosta onog sirotog zeke i potočića na koju sam plakao, nego sad još i ova. Hm, ja malo zbunjena, pa ok, nije baš najveselija pjesma, govori o nesretnoj ljubavi, ali pobogu, kolike pjesme u nas govore o nesretnoj ljubavi, ova i nije baš najtužnija. Moraju se rastati to dvoje, pa što se može. MM kaže, ne govorim ja o nesretnoj ljubavi, to je u toj pjesmi manja tragedija, ja sam se naplakao kao mali zbog te pjesme, ali ne zbog ljubavi nego zbog ptičica. Sad sasvim zbunjeno gledam svog životnog partera, skupa smo 20-tak godina i nisam znala da plače zbog migracije ptica. Pa mislim zašto, sve su ptičice otišle na more, ali vratit će se u proljeće, to je prirodni ciklus. A on mene zbunjeno gleda pa kaže, kako prirodni ciklus kad su sve izgorjele? 
Bože blagi, sasvim se snebim, kako misliš, izgorjele? 
Pa „sve ptičice izgore“, kaže prvi stih, i njihov se pepeo valjda spustio na more, objašnjava rastužen MM, i samo je, eto, jedna ostala… 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Franka 35

Hahahahahahahahaha!!! Prepredobra vam je ova obiteljska zgoda, hvala na dijeljenju s nama, evo baš čovjeku uljepša dan! Tako je lijepo vidjeti kako svi skupa uživate, neka vam je sretno i dalje!I ja sam plakala na zeku i potočića pa nam je mama uvijek morala otpjevati dodatak - sa hepiendom, naravno...  :Smile:  Brrr, pjevanje - muž mi pjeva ok ali ja, ajme...Morat ću vježbati tamo di me nitko ne čuje - u autu po svemu sudeći, hermetički zatvorenom..   :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Pipi, i ja sam imala istih problema s ptičicama ko TM, al koje li sreće kad sam pred kraj djetinjstva shvatila svoju zabludu :Smile: , a i dan danas pomislim jel zeki zima :Smile: . Nađite negdje Ali čemu služi mama, ali čemu služi tata, divna pjesmica.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Laughing:  da totalno!! baš je to pretužno!! sirote ptičice!!  :Laughing: 
sječam se i ja svojih raznih shvačanja pjesmica, nije ova bila u pitanju ali ih je bilo... ne znam kako ovi koji pišu te pjesmice ne razmišljaju malo  :Smile:  trebali bi zaposliti dječicu da im rastumaće pravo značenje pjesama!
naša curička isto obožava pjevanje, muziku i sve povezano s tim.. imamo nekoliko cd sa brdo dječijih pjesmica, ali najdraži su joj novonastali hitovi lady gage, kety perry itd..

predivno vas je čitati  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Pipi, da TM bude lakše, ja sam do svoje 20-te mislila da su ptičice izgorile sve dok moj prijatelj u pričanju anegdoti nije spomenuo kako je on dugo vremena mislio da su ptičice iz pjesme izgorile u požaru  :Laughing:

----------


## zizi

> Pa „sve ptičice izgore“, kaže prvi stih, i njihov se pepeo valjda spustio na more, objašnjava rastužen MM, i samo je, eto, jedna ostala…


Ovako sam i ja mislila dok sam bila mala.....ajde sad bar znam da nisam jedina  :Laughing: 

Inače, jako lijepo pišeš.....kad god te čitam oko srca mi je toplo.... :Heart:

----------


## lunja

nedavno sam po prvi puta pjevala tu pjesmu svojoj dvogodisnjakinji i ona nakon spornog stiha komentira, doduse sa sirokim osmjehom na licu, "izgolile ticice"

----------


## Snekica

Da... izgorile...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Očito smo vi imali isto razmišljanje  kad smo bili mali  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Pippi, welcome back  :Smile: .

----------


## Val

A ha ha ha, izgleda da su se tm i mm družili k'o mali!  :Wink: 
Najbitnije je da svo troje uživate. A i bake se pridružile. :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rima11

Oh, kako mi je drago da vas afera JL nije pogodila tako da odustaneš od foruma.............bilo bi mi (nam svima) jako žao! Lijepo je čitati kako napredujete i kako se vaša ljubav svakim danom sve više množi jača!
Pusa tebi, tm i veeeelikoj mrvi!

----------


## sildad

Hahahahaha, baš mi je lakše kad nisam jedina koja je mislila da su ptičice izgorile. Ajme ovo je presmješno, zaista. Drago mi je da si se vratila draga Pipi.

----------


## sonči

Super ste! :Heart:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Naša Mrva sad ima 13 mjeseci. Preslatki bombončić.  :Zaljubljen: 
Cijeli je stan pretvorila u svoje igralište. I svi se igramo. U košarkaškom žargonu, MM kaže da je s njom jedino moguće igrati „čovjeka“. „Zona“ je sasvim promašen pokušaj. U svakom času barem je jedan mora „čuvati“ i usprkos tome svaki put uspije proći obranu i dati „koš“. Opet je u ormaru s cipelama… evo je u kuhinji u ladici… pa kako se dokopala najlon vrećice… otkud joj taj keks (star tri dana, iščeprkala ga tko zna odakle)… A Mrva se smijulji, gleda nas odozdo svojim velikim očima punim iskrica smijeha. Još ne priča suvisle riječi. Već dugo kaže „mmamm-m“ uglavnom kad je neka frka i to je to. Iskreno, to je samo mumljanje, nismo sigurni da se to odnosi na mamu. Ta-ta je zabilježen prvi put jesenas, na urnebesni smijeh prisutnih.

  Bio je topli jesenji dan. Igrala se mirno u svom vrtiću. Rijetki trenutak. Vidim da joj je pelena nabubrila. Ja ne mogu taj čas pa govorim MM-u, molim te presvuci je. – Ma ne treba, kaže ljenčina. Kod nas su bili prijatelji, svi opušteno sjede. – Molim te, presvuci je, pa zar ne vidiš da joj je pelena puna. – Ma dobra je. Mrva i dalje mrmlja u vrtiću. –Vidiš da ona kaže da ne treba. – Treba, ti ne razumiješ njezin jezik, pitaj je ako hoćeš. MM se podiže i dolazi do vrtića, Mrva ga zaljubljeno gleda. – Treba li te presvući? mazi je tata. – Hi-hi-hi, odgovara Mrva. – Ajde reci „tata“ i promijenit ću ti pelenu – kaže MM. Ja kolutam očima.  :Rolling Eyes:  A Mrva ga pogleda i jasno kaže „ta-ta“ pred svim svjedocima…  :Laughing:  
MM ju je kasnije pokušavao nagovoriti da ponovi, ali nema više. Ne može je se nagovoriti. Škrte riječi kaže samo kad ona hoće. I gotovo.

  Pred neku večer, kasno noću uvlačimo se MM i ja u krevet što je tiše moguće. Mrva spava u svom krevetiću, odmah pored nas. Nadamo se kako ćemo proći neopazice. Naivci. Precizni i ultra osjetljivi krevetićev radar bilježi naše gibanje. – Hmmmmmm, čuje se iz krevetića. Mrak. Mi šutimo. – HMMMMMM, odrješitije se javlja. Šuškanje… Ode poplunić. 
– Što ćemo sad? Medo napada – šapćem. – Primijenit ćemo upravo taktiku obrane od medvjeđeg napada, bezglasno odgovara MM. – Koja ja to? – Pravit ćemo se mrtvi. 
Eh, taktičar… Obris u mraku jasno ukazuje da Mrva već stoji u krevetiću. – HMMM-MMMMH (u prijevodu: vidim vas, uzmite me u veliki krevet!). Držali smo se MM-ove taktike još minutu. Taman minutu predugo. Mrva se sasvim probudila  :Mad: . Sljedećih dva sata igrala se između nas dvoje iscrpljenih. Uspijeva mi zadrijemati braneći rub kreveta s moje strane. A tata, inače odsjek za zabavu, stradava. Još uvijek se pokušava držati taktike, a Mrva po njemu skače i lupa ga, pokušava ga „upaliti“ (onako kako uključuje igračke koje „ožive“ kad se po njima pljesne). Čuje se _pljus, tup, uh, uf_…Tata uglavnom stenje i stoički trpi… – Hi-hi-hi, smijulji se medo. Ne mogu odoljeti, kroz plitki san smijuljim se i ja  :Grin: . Negdje, duboko u noći, napokon uspijevamo svi zaspati. Ujutro, tata radi, rano se diže, a nas dvije duuugo spavamo (ja, naime, još uvijek ne radim). Kći nam je jutarnja spavalica, baš kao i ja.

   U kasno, poodmaklo jutro, meškolji se netko malen pored mene u toploj postelji, sve šuška, vrti se, mazi. Grlim je kroz san. Tek tanak tračak sunca probija se kroz škure. _Ma-ma o-ja_, čujem tanki glasić… – _Ljubavi, što si mi rekla_? Sanjam li? – _Ma-ma mo-ja_, kaže jasnije, penje se po meni, ljubi me, slini me, _mama mo-ja_, _mama mo-ja_ ponavlja. Mile ručice grle me po licu i vratu, draga ustašca ljube me po očima koje plaču i usnama koje se smiju. Dijete moje. _Mama moja…_
I mislim, mogla bih sad umrijeti, ne bih žalila časa, ali Bože dobri, daj mi da poživim i podignem ovo naše dijete što si nam ga dao i hvala Ti što si mi danas pokazao Raj.

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  pa puta 100000.

----------


## laumi

prelijepo!  :Heart:

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

OH, opet suze  :Smile: 
Ova žena krasno zna dočarati situaciju  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ne plakati od ranoga jutra, ne plakati od ranoga jutra, ne plakati od ranoga jutra, ne plakati od ranoga jutra...

mantram, ali ne pomaže!
 :Heart: 


ti moraš objavljivati ovo što pišeš.
onda valjda novinarkama neće padati na pamet da ti kradu.

----------


## ježić

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Pippi predivno te čitati  :Heart:

----------


## Jurana

Prekrasne priče! Samo treba imati pri ruci papirnate maramice  :Smile:

----------


## minji otrok

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kosjenka

predivno

----------


## enchi

Ma  prekrasno!  :Heart:  
Bar sejvaj sve što pišeš ovdje - takvu uspomenu od roditelja ne može imati svatko!

----------


## pomikaki

> ti moraš objavljivati ovo što pišeš.
> onda valjda novinarkama neće padati na pamet da ti kradu.


i ja njušim knjigu  :Smile: 
prekrasno pišeš
a imaš i o čemu  :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

Prekrasno

----------


## seni

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

ah lupa me nostalgija, kad je mene moja mrvica prvi put onako svjesno poljubila u obraze.

----------


## Snekica

> i ja njušim knjigu 
> prekrasno pišeš
> a imaš i o čemu


I potpisujem Juranu, obavezne papirnate, ili bar pap. ubrusi (duže traju  :Razz: ) 
Pippi jubac šaljem mrvici!!!

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

ajmeee, Pipi, nema šanse da tebe preskočim!!
Piši više i češće!! :Heart:

----------


## larmama

tek sam sad naletila na priču, rasplakala si me  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Predivno... opet sam u suzama.
 :Heart:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Hvala puno na lijepim riječima  :Love: 
Čini mi se da bih trebala svaki dan  zapisivati što se događa u našoj maloj školici, ali uistinu ne znam kako  pronaći vrijeme.
A vrijeme leti. Nemilosrdno. I zaboravljaju se sitnice, dragi trenutci, zvukovi, mirisi. 
Zato opišem neke slike koje želim ostaviti zaustavljene u vremenu i svojoj ljepoti. Da ostanu osjećaji i da dalje bujaju.
Hvala svima koji me čitate i sviđa vam se, možda uistinu jednog dana skupim sve te "zadaće" iz neše škole na jednu hrpu.
I ljubim i za vas našu malu učiteljicu, koja me svaki dan uči radosti i ljubavi pa i onda kad mislim da više nema novog gradiva.  :Zaljubljen: 
Pusa  :Kiss: 
 :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Pippi, znam kak je to kad neke trenutke jednostavno želiš zaustaviti jer su predivni, a oni nažalost prođu. Ostaje samo sjećanje i ljubav, vjerujem da je predivno kad ti netko kaže mama  :Zaljubljen:  . Uživajte, predivno je čitati tako lijepe stvarne priče  :Yes:

----------


## rima11

Predivno! :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

Ovakve me priče podignu u ove sumorne i kišovite večeri :Heart: .

Na momente me vrati u vrijeme kad su moji bili tako mali.

Uživajte jer vrijeme zaista proleti za čas. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

:Zaljubljen:  predivno, uistinu predivno

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

U promišljanju o skorom rođendanu naše mrvice, razmišljam što slavimo slaveći rođendane. Slavimo li dan kad smo došli na svijet u spomen na slavlje koje se zbog tog događalo u obitelji? Mislim da ne slavimo spomen na taj dan, već spomen na početak. A svaki početak je težak, nekom više, nekom manje. I nije uvijek da se dan po jutru poznaje. Noć je najcrnja baš prije zore, a iz sumornih jutara razviju se i prekrasni dani.

  Dan kada se rodila naša kći bio je sumoran i nitko od prisutnih nije slavio. Jedna je žena rodila neželjeno dijete, dijete istrgnuto iz majčine utrobe ostalo je napušteno, a medicinsko osoblje prijekornim pogledima osuđivalo je ispod glasa. Mi smo bili daleko, samo papir u registratoru zamolbi. Ali Bog je imao svoje planove i svoje razloge. To je bio početak. I važno nam je baš zato slaviti rođendan, slaviti pravi početak koliko god težak bio. Ne zbog pukog brojanja godina koje lete, ne zbog običaja, već zbog zahvale za prekrasan život koji je taj dan udahnuo svoj prvi dah, svoju i našu sudbinu, za priču koja se oko njega prede i neopisivu sreću koju otad sa sobom nosi svud kud prolazi i svima kojih se dotiče, život za koji je nama dana čast da se nj brinemo, da ga čuvamo i iznad svega volimo ne bi li uzrastao lijep i vedar i prenio svoju vedrinu i ljubav dalje. Nadam se da smo ga dostojni. 
Sretan ti drugi rođendan draga naša učiteljice.  :Grin:   :Kiss: 
Vole te mama i tata.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

Sretan rođendan, malena!

----------


## Jurana

Sretan rođendan maloj učiteljici!

Pippi, tvoji postovi su mi toliko lijepi, svaki od njih mi je natjerao suze u oči, ali u onom najpozitivnijem smislu. Kad ih čitam, osjećam se tako blagoslovljenom i sretnom što sam živa i što sve imam. Mogla bi ih objaviti kao neko motivacijsko pomagalo - imam osjećaj da bi me mogli izvući iz teške potištenosti.
Piši češće!

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## marija1411

Taman sam pročitala "našu priču"  :Crying or Very sad:  preljepo, šta reći već budite i dalje sretni mama tata i mala učiteljica :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> U promišljanju o skorom rođendanu naše mrvice, razmišljam što slavimo slaveći rođendane. Slavimo li dan kad smo došli na svijet u spomen na slavlje koje se zbog tog događalo u obitelji? Mislim da ne slavimo spomen na taj dan, već spomen na početak. A svaki početak je težak, nekom više, nekom manje. I nije uvijek da se dan po jutru poznaje. Noć je najcrnja baš prije zore, a iz sumornih jutara razviju se i prekrasni dani.
> 
>   Dan kada se rodila naša kći bio je sumoran i nitko od prisutnih nije slavio. Jedna je žena rodila neželjeno dijete, dijete istrgnuto iz majčine utrobe ostalo je napušteno, a medicinsko osoblje prijekornim pogledima osuđivalo je ispod glasa. Mi smo bili daleko, samo papir u registratoru zamolbi. Ali Bog je imao svoje planove i svoje razloge. To je bio početak. I važno nam je baš zato slaviti rođendan, slaviti pravi početak koliko god težak bio. Ne zbog pukog brojanja godina koje lete, ne zbog običaja, već zbog zahvale za prekrasan život koji je taj dan udahnuo svoj prvi dah, svoju i našu sudbinu, za priču koja se oko njega prede i neopisivu sreću koju otad sa sobom nosi svud kud prolazi i svima kojih se dotiče, život za koji je nama dana čast da se nj brinemo, da ga čuvamo i iznad svega volimo ne bi li uzrastao lijep i vedar i prenio svoju vedrinu i ljubav dalje. Nadam se da smo ga dostojni. 
> Sretan ti drugi rođendan draga naša učiteljice.  
> Vole te mama i tata.


Naravno da ste ga dostojni! 
Sretan rođendan djevojčici!  :Bouncing:

----------


## thaia28

:Heart: 
Sretan rodjendan vasoj Uciteljici!

----------


## mare41

sretno curici :Heart:  :Klap: 
(jedna od meni, najmilijih tema :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## ina33

Sretan rođendan i totalni rastop  :Smile: !

----------


## ježić

Sretan rođendan! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jelena

> sretno curici
> (jedna od meni, najmilijih tema)


mogu samo mare potpisati  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

Sretan rođendan djevojčici, a mami hvala što nam se javila, baš sam se sjetila ove priče jučer. 

Mojoj djeci, pošto su još mali, rođendan predstavlja isključivo veselje i radost, baš me zanima kad postanu svjesniji sebe i svega što će osjećati prema rođendanima.Meni nekad bude pomalo teško pred njihove rođendane, kad se sjetim kakav je taj dolazak na svijet i boravak tih privh dana morao biti. 

Mi smo našu djevojčicu doveli doma baš na prvi rođendan, tako nam je rođendan i "dođendan" na isti dan, pa joj je ujedno taj dan bio i novi početak u ovom životu. Kako vrijeme leti.

----------


## Mojca

Sretan rođendan curice predivna!
 :Zaljubljen: 

I potpis na mare41!

----------


## sonči

Sretan ročkas! :Heart:

----------


## XENA

Sretan rođendan  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Učiteljice, sretan ti 2. rođendan*! Da budeš zauvijek vesela kao i danas, ok... možda još više nego danas! Od sveg  :Heart:  ti želimo! Imaš predivne roditelje i budi uvijek ponosna na njih kao što su i oni na tebe!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretan rođendan draga djevojčice!!!

----------


## Kosjenka

Sretan rođendan malena!

----------


## Aradija

Srecan rodjendan  :Heart: 

I mene su pred rodjendan naseg sina spopale razne misli i pomesana osecanja. S jedne strane to jeste srecan dan jer bez tog dana ne bi bilo ni ovih posle... Ali s druge strane slavimo dan kad jedni za druge nismo ni znali a nasem malisanu tek su predstojali u to vreme teski dani. Cesce sam tih dana pomisljala na njegovu biolosku majku i vodile smo neki zamisljen dijalog u mojoj glavi. No nas sin je jos mali i nije promisljao niti je mislim bio svestan svih tih znacenja rodjendana. Samo se radovao te sam bar bila srecna sto je njemu to bio sasvim bezbrizan i lep dan.

----------


## Bodulica

Sretan rođendan Učiteljici, a mami i tati još puno prekrasnih godina učenja!  :Heart:

----------


## ema33

> Pipi, dobrodošla nam! Još sam u šoku od ljepote ove priče .
> Sigurna sam da će mnogi štošta naučiti od vas!


Pozdrav svim curama ja sam nova na forumu ali ga citam mjsecvima i trazim utjehu u vasim rijecima a tebi pipi svaka cast  na upornosti i zelim srecu u buducem zivotu sa tvojom princezom i ja se nadam da cu jednog dana doziviti istu tu srecu kao i ti i zelim da je dozive svi  nema vece srece od djeteta zivimo za taj trenutak ovo mi je prvi puta da pisem pa dok se uhodam ispricacu vam svoju pricu pusaa svima :Razz: : :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ja vidla da je tema dignuta pa sam mislila da Pipi piše.
Ima li šta novo kod učiteljice? Baš bih vas rado čitala :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

draga mama Pipi,
u nekoliko dana pročitala sam puno lijepih priča... ova tvoja je tako lijepa da sam istovremeno plakala i smijala se...

toliko sreće pršti iz pričica o Mrvi... i toliko nade daje mamama i tatama čekalicama! a i onima koji će to tek postati!

nas čeka velika borba! na početku smo cijele priče...

želim ti zahvaliti što si svoju priču podjelila s nama i dala nam snagu i nadu...  
želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta... a Mrvica neka sretno raste... izabrala je najbolje roditelje!!  :Trep trep:

----------


## valii

predivno  :Smile:  čestitke!

----------


## Brunaa

Predivna priča!!! Pippi tvoji postovi se čitaju u dahu  :Naklon: , navrati nam opet...

----------


## bucka

> Predivna priča!!! Pippi tvoji postovi se čitaju u dahu , navrati nam opet...


x

----------

